# wtt #1 in Dec/Jan



## spicyorange

Anyone else wtt for their first at the end of 2014 or early 2015? Would really like a buddy in the same boat as me, seems must people on here are wwt for #2 or more.


----------



## MissN8

Yes i am ttc in dec, coming off pill then and getting so excited and impatient! Will u be using opks? It will be my first


----------



## apreslaube

I think Dec/Jan is when we will start TTC. First and only (God willing!) :)


----------



## MissN8

At the moment we are only having one i wonder how long it will take to conceive


----------



## spicyorange

We aren't planning on using opks at first but plan on coming off the pill in December and try regular baby dancing. We are planning two (God willing) although I'd really like a girl so if we had 2 boys I'd be tempted to try one more time, (dh wants 2). I'm really impatient and wish it was now!


----------



## MissN8

Me too its getting so close these last few months seem the hardest. Cant wait foe Christmas. Are u planning anything now like looking at baby items or anything? Im taking folic acid already


----------



## spicyorange

I'm knitting some stuff but that's it.dh didn't want us to buy anything just in case


----------



## MissN8

Yea my oh wants to wait until im pregnant makes sense. I tried knitting but didn't stick with it my mother can knit and has already done some things lol. Will u be doing up a nursery?


----------



## spicyorange

Yes but not until I'm pregnant. I think dh is a little superstitious about it all actually. Are you going to use opks? Well you try straight away or wait to see how your cycle settles after coming off pill?


----------



## MissN8

I don't want to get stressed out about ttc but i have bought some opks maybe if nothing happens after few months then use them. Yes going to try straight away, are you? I have been on pill for years and have Endo so somehow think its goin to take a while.


----------



## MissN8

Can u discuss it with your oh?


----------



## spicyorange

I plan on taking my November pills (been on it 9 yrs) then start trying. Dh had taken a while to come in board, he has always wanted kids but has been in less hurry than me but he seems to be on board and is more up for taking about it now, he seems to be ready, he is ok with me knitting but that's a recent thing, he used to just shut down but now it's different. Just 8 months to go. How about you?


----------



## MissN8

That's nice he is on board now. My oh didn't want kids for ages but then realised how much it meant and came around to the idea i left him alone and didn't bring it up and now he said he is ready next year. I try not to talk about it too much with him as don't wanna scare him that's why when we try i don't think i will mention when i am ovulating. will be so strange to come off pill i know not long now just think this time next year we could both be pregnant! Do you have periods on your pill? I don't get them on cerazette so wonder how long it will take to ovulate


----------



## spicyorange

I get withdraw bleeds but they are short and light.can't remember what normal periods are like, how long my cycle is or anything.but looking forward to that but, hopefully I won't have to many!!


----------



## MissN8

I am so excited. I think these next 8 months will fly in. hope you don't mind me asking what age you are?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm 27, dh is 35.how about you?


----------



## MissN8

a young 34 :winkwink:


----------



## spicyorange

Haha, How long have you been with oh? Wev been together 9 years and married 4. I think given how quickly this year has fine so far we will be there in no time, I'm so excited, but then occasionally I'm like wwoooh scary! My biggest fear is that being a mum isn't all I hope, Iv always thought it's my calling in life but what if I get there and is not, my mum didn't enjoy the "mum" thing, she loves me but she admits it didn't come naturally and she didn't really enjoy parenting much. Do you have any fears?


----------



## MissN8

I am excited but yea scared too i guess that's normal. Ever since i turned late 20s i became broody. My mum loved it so hoping i take after her and i get on well with nephew. Its the crying thing and lack of sleep that scares me i love my sleep and the fear it might affect our relationship hopefully in a good way tho. We have been together 9 years as well. I hope to bf for first month too. Am sure you will be a great mum it will all come naturally and am sure there's support there for you if needed? I just like something is missing in my life at mo and have done all my going out and a baby is the next step for us. I want to be a mummy now


----------



## apreslaube

I am 26 and my OH is 27. I go through periods where I am like, OK let's just start trying now, even though that really is not a good idea AT ALL. LOL. We've bought a couple things, like a Sleeping Beauty piggy bank and a couple books. We are really hoping for a girl, and then adopting 4 or so years down the road. If we end up getting pregnant with a boy (which we would be blessed with too!), I'd probably want to adopt sooner . I know when I ovulate naturally, so we will just be doing that.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm scared of lack of sleep to, less than 9hrs and I'm grumpy :$ but I'm sure I'll adjust. We have no family near by they all live 350 miles away but we have a great church community and friends so I'm sure I'll have support there.I'll be going back to work (hopefully post time) after 9 month mat leave. I don't really have much choice in that one.


----------



## MissN8

aw that's nice you want to adopt. we would love a girl but happy either way as long as healthy. I think I will have a boy tho for some reason. can I ask how do you know when you ovulate if you are on the pill? do you ovulate on the pill? sorry if I don't understand. I will be going back to work likely full time have no option either but have a good career which I don't want to give up anyway. think we would try for one and enjoy them for at least 4 or 5 years before trying for another if we wanted another. yea am sure we will get used to the lack of sleep its more in the winter I like my lie ins anyway. prob should try for a spring/summer baby when its easier to get up :wacko:


----------



## spicyorange

I have a lot of respect for people who adopt, I think i could only do it if I couldn't have my own children, but that's a great thing you want to do.


----------



## apreslaube

Actually I am not on BC, we just use condoms. Both times I tried the pill (two different kinds) my body got majorly screwed up. On the pill, you don't ovulate. Your body kinda gets "back to normal" about three months after you stop the pill. I know when I ovulate based on slight ovulation pain and based on the (ew lol) mucus. 

Thanks ladies, that is really nice :)

We live in Phoenix right now, and I have lived here my entire life. We are moving to the midwest this summer, so I've never lived in "real" winter. I wonder if it would be easier to be super pregnant in the summer there were it's nasty humid, or here where it's nasty hot. Hmm haha


----------



## MissN8

Ah right makes sense you know when you ovulate. Is it a 15% chance each month you could conceive? That's quit low odds. I think it would be horrible going through labour when its hot but its hard to time it


----------



## spicyorange

Something like 50% of couples get pregnant in the first 3 months and 90% first year do the odds must be higher than that.lots of people say you are extra fertile when you first come off the pill so fingers crossed


----------



## LouOscar01

Oooo I'm coming to join you guys!! End of December!!


----------



## spicyorange

Hi louoscar, are you waiting for your first to :). Exciting.x


----------



## LouOscar01

Yes yes!! Ahhh I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## MissN8

yay more for our group doesn't seem like many ones left wtt for #1. you coming off pill in December too??


----------



## spicyorange

Nearly may, nearly one month closer, do you ever think "this time next year...." I do. Easter break I thought write hopefully this tune next test we will be going to see family to announce.... fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## apreslaube

I think about that in general. Like, this summer will be my last living in the desert. This coming mother's day will (hopefully) be my last without being a mom - if I'm pregnant I'll totally be celebrating mother's day . At this time in 8 days I'll be done with school. etc. etc. :D


----------



## MissN8

yep I think like that too and at Easter I was thinking perhaps I could be pregnant by then next year. Time is flying really! The closer it gets the more I am thinking about it and so broody :wacko:


----------



## spicyorange

How long are you planning on waiting before you tell family? Are you going to do anything creative our just come out and say it.Iv given the while thing WAY to much thought.


----------



## cmh123

Hello! I'm new here. Hubby and I just got married in October and have decided to WTC until end of Dec/beginning of Jan. I turn 30 in January so I would really like to be pregnant by then. Started taking prenatals per my OB/GYN. Taking last pack of BC this month so I'm hoping it's out of my system by October/November. 

Random question-have any of you felt "baby crazy" lately? Friends of ours just had a baby last week and all of a sudden I'm about everything BABY- clothes, names, nursery decor, etc. I think my hubby is getting sick of all the baby babble so thank goodness for this board!!

How is the WTC wait going for everyone else?


----------



## spicyorange

Baby crazy? Completely. A day doesn't go by when I don't have baby in the brain, some days hardly 5 mins goes by.lol. it feels like a long long wait but hopefully but too much longer


----------



## MissN8

Welcome to the board! Great to have more join us. I have been baby crazy especially the last month or so think its because i only have months left to wait. I am going to wait until 12 weeks or maybe 10 to tell people but dunno if can keep it a secret that long specially from my mum. Think am just going to tell them would be nice to have a cool idea, does anyone have any ideas? How are you going to share the wonderful news? Im not coming off bcp until December hope it doesn't take long i will be charting etc.


----------



## apreslaube

We will probably tell people (grandparents mostly) via a gift or silly card or something. I wouldn't want to just call and tell them. I'm extremely anxious about bad things happening, so I would probably wait till I'm about 10 weeks along to tell anyone except obviously my husband. I'll probably tell my best friend as well, mostly for the emotional support.

--However, my husband and I might be moving in with his brother for a year soon. So we would be trying (yikes) and hopefully conceiving while living with him. We will be in the same city as husband's folks. Don't know how we'd keep it from the brother....


----------



## apreslaube

Did you guys see the adorable video of the dad finding out he is going to be a grandfather? It is so freakin sweet. I've watched it 3 times (I'm weird) and teared up every time!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2sM7tzILeE


----------



## MissN8

I love watching these cant wait to surprise family. Do yous think you will test with your OH or do it yourself and tell him later?


----------



## tverb84

apreslaube said:


> Did you guys see the adorable video of the dad finding out he is going to be a grandfather? It is so freakin sweet. I've watched it 3 times (I'm weird) and teared up every time!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2sM7tzILeE

I saw this last night on tumblr. It's too cute.


----------



## spicyorange

I think we will test together


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies, I am jumping into this group! I am 29 and OH is 30. My circumstance is slightly different. I was married for 5 years, and me and DH conceived, and I had a MC... and he passed away shortly after. I have since met a wonderful Man, and we are planning to start TTCing sometime between October and March. I am hoping more towards the October side.. he is thinking more towards the March side. But it is nice to find a group of ladies who are around the same time frame as me :)


----------



## apreslaube

I'm so sorry :( But congrats on your new man and WTT plans!


----------



## MissN8

Welcome to the group! We are now into may another month closer. I read an article that said women even prior to conception should be eating healthy so i am def on a health kick now and trying to cut out junk food.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am starting a "biggest loser" thing with some ladies I know. Now that it is summer, it is easier to be more active, and hopefully lose some of the flab in the middle.


----------



## MissN8

i just want to make sure I don't eat any processed foods and get the right balance of nutrients. lots of fruits, veg and nuts and dairy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Doesn't hurt to start taking prenatal vitamins too... Or at least a multivitamin.


----------



## apreslaube

Research is actually showing that pre-pregnancy diet may be more important (or is at least AS important) as pregnancy diet. I read a research article about it (as in, something legit lol). In general the diet is super important, but if you can, basically majorly step it up 3 months prior to getting pregnant. That's also the latest that you should begin starting prenatal vitamins.


----------



## spicyorange

Today a distant friend posted a pic if her bump on fb. I shed a few tears. My job is making me miserable right now and time is passing so slowly. Well it's not, it's already may but the the days are long. My parents came to stay at the weekend and I was feeling guilty that our child will be so far away, both my grandparents were a few miles away and played a huge part in my upbringing but we went have that and my mum is making me feel guilty already and the baby isn't even on the way. Every fb post seems to be about babies. This week is stressful and I want to cry. :(


----------



## spicyorange

Today a distant friend posted a pic if her bump on fb. I shed a few tears. My job is making me miserable right now and time is passing so slowly. Well it's not, it's already may but the the days are long. My parents came to stay at the weekend and I was feeling guilty that our child will be so far away, both my grandparents were a few miles away and played a huge part in my upbringing but we went have that and my mum is making me feel guilty already and the baby isn't even on the way. Every fb post seems to be about babies. This week is stressful and I want to cry. :(


----------



## MissN8

hi spicy, sorry to hear you are having a bad week, chin up we are in May and summer will be here soon. Is there anything you could do to occupy yourself? It is very hard this year waiting has definitely been the hardest, I am just concentrating on saving for now and it is helping me stay positive. sorry to hear your mum wont be close by when baby comes along, you will just have to visit and get her to visit as much as possible to make up for it. hope your ok soon


----------



## spicyorange

That's n8 the best thing I could do would be get a new job but who knows if that will happen before we ttc.I'm knitting a cute baby cardigan which I'd focusing my broodiness!


----------



## jaspie

Hi guys! After much too-ing and fro-ing we have finally decided to ttc at the start of December! I am so happy and excited! Never thought this day would come! I am not on bcp and am going to start taking folic acid asap. Feels so strange to finally be able to prepare! 

So what have you ladies got planned between now and December?

We have Glastonbury next month and then 2 weeks in a villa in marbella with our best friends (2 other couples) in September. The villa holiday is a tradition every year and this year will be the last time we go away just us! I also have a marathon to train for which takes place at the end of October so I suspect the next 6 months will fly!


----------



## MissN8

Hi jaspie welcome! It is very exciting to think it is nearly our time. We are hoping to book a hol in sep and are working on house improvements to prepare for baby. I am on bcp and plan to stop oct or nov. I hope these next 6 months fly by i actually just cant wait to come off the pill. Been waiting a long time to ttc. How long have you been waiting? Are you going to chart and use opks? I think i will but not get too stressed out about it or let my oh know too much as don't wanna out pressure on him.


----------



## MissN8

Spicy how are you feeling now? How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jaspie

I'm sure it will fly MissN8! I agree with you about not putting too much pressure on OH by being too obvious about charting immediately. We will probably just see how it goes for a few months just using my normal ovulation signs as I can tell by cm and ov pain. I've been tracking my cycles on an app for about 2 years so have a pretty good idea of when I'm fertile. Will probably use opks too.

Been wtt for about 4 years so these last 6 months are the home straight now 

How long have you all being wtt?


----------



## MissN8

Ive been wtt about 5 years this last 6 months has been the toughest tho. Im in my 30s so that's worry about it taking a while. Ive been looking up nursery ideas this week and getting very excited


----------



## spicyorange

Still feeling a bit meh, I just wish it would hurry up. Guess it went be long but it still feels so far. Decided to loose some weight over the next 6 months, I'm nit overweight but I wouldn't hurt to loose a few pounds and it will give something to focus my attention toward. How are you n8?


----------



## jaspie

I agree spicyorange, having a distraction will make time go faster. It's hard when time drags when it's something you want so much. Just think this time next year we could all be in the 2nd tri and have baby bumps!


----------



## jaspie

Double post!


----------



## MissN8

Jaspie that would be amazing if we were. Fingers crossed for all of us. Hi spicy i am good thanks i have been thinking of how i want to decorate spare room its giving me something to think about. How much weight do you want to lose? I have been eating healthier this week to prepare my body too


----------



## pandabub

Hi ladies &#61514;

Can I join in?

Were in the same boat as you; we have a DD who just turned 3; she is the light of my life. DH is currently studying/retraining (he finishes this December), so Im going to be crossing my fingers that the while finding a job thing wont take too long, as we dont really want to wait too much longer due to the sibling age gap widening with every month that passes. Also, I have polycystic ovaries, so who knows how long itll take to get pg (first time round it took 9 months NTNP). Its good to have people to wait with, as its the only thing on my mind lately! &#61514;

Keeping a healthy diet is good  I was (incidentally, as we werent AT) the healthiest Ive ever been when DD was conceived. 

Sooo my question to you all is: how much of the day do you spend daydreaming about getting pg/having a baby (or even TTC)? I spend an unhealthy amount of time thinking about baby names. ;-)


----------



## spicyorange

Jaspie that would be so cool wouldn't it.my dh is sure it will happen straight away which makes me nervous,I hope it harkens quick.
N8 I'm aiming to loose about a stone, bikini body for my holiday in September.


----------



## jaspie

Hi pandabub! Welcome! At the moment i am spending a lot of time daydreaming because it's the closest it's ever been! I can't get enough! 

Spicyorange my OH also thinks it will happen straight away. We spend all of our lives trying not to get pregnant so he thinks it will be immediate as soon as we stop using protection! I hope he is right! ;)


----------



## spicyorange

A friend of ours convinced her dh to ttc before they were really ready because it"could take time " and she got pg straight away (which put them in a bit of hot water) my dh isn't prepared to try a moment earlier because he is sure it will happen first try but I'm not so sure. We were quite reckless when we first dated and just used pull out and I didn't get pg so I'm a bit worried it will take ages.


----------



## MissN8

Same here my oh is convinced we will fall straight away but in not so convinced. I think it will take a while which is why i am going to use opks. Anyone else putting savings away?


----------



## MissN8

Welcome panda! I think we would have a 4 year age gap too if we were to have 2 children. All i do is think about babies all the time!


----------



## spicyorange

Savings haha, I wish I could but paying off the credit card would be the best I can hope for. We haven't given too much thought to when we would have a second. We want 2 but I don't know when we want the second yet. Play that one by ear I think.I'm determined not to be straight back on here when baby is only weeks old


----------



## MissN8

Yea same here i want to enjoy first child for a few years i don't understand the urge people get to try straight after having one guess i don't have any experience to how that feels yet.


----------



## jaspie

We will start paying off the credit card and overdraft as of next month! Once our debt has gone we will be able to save.

I bought some folic acid today :-D Tesco has it on 3 for 2 at the moment so I have ended up with enough to last until February!


----------



## spicyorange

Our wedding loan comes to an end in June so we can start to really attack our debts. I don't think we will be debt free but they are manageable on one income and dh is an accountant so we should be fine.roll on the end of this year. Would be ace if we all moved over to ttc and then got our bfp's at the same time wouldn't it.


----------



## jaspie

Sounds like we have a similar financial situation spicy. For us we just need to at least make a start on paying some of it off, this will make my partner feel much more ready. 
It would be amazing if we all got our bfps at the same time! I can't wait for December!


----------



## spicyorange

Finance has been the main thing holding us back although I think it's been a good excuse to give dh the time he needed to get used to the idea. Feels like we are just waiting our this year then we are all good. Exciting times


----------



## MissN8

I don't have debt actually just need save for maternity leave cover as my wages will be so low on it. I know would be amazing if we did all get bfps around same time. Who realistically thinks they will catch straight away? I dont


----------



## spicyorange

I'm seriously hoping for first three months.I swing bitten thinking it will be straight away to thinking it will take ages


----------



## apreslaube

There are a few reasons why we are waiting until December/Jan to start TTC. We are moving across country in less than a month (Phoenix to Chicago), and neither of us have secured a job (though of course we are trying). We will be living in an apartment with DH's brother rent-free for about a year (thank God, in-laws are so generous). We want to pay off our credit cards and start saving up for a mortgage. I want to be at a job for about 6 months before we start trying, partly because I will need the insurance for prenatal visits, and partly so there that I will have been there the required time (1 year) to qualify for any maternity leave type benefits.

I've been pretty broody for the past couple weeks. DH keeps reminding me that I don't *actually* want to start TTC for the above reasons. My sanity is dwindling lol.


----------



## apreslaube

I know when my mom and "dad" started TTC for me, it was super fast. It was also right after a miscarriage, and my brother and I are a little less than a year apart. I hope it doesn't take a long time to conceive, but with all the changes in our life right now, it wouldn't be the worst thing to have it take a while. At least we would be on the road.


----------



## apreslaube

Also my health is another reason to wait. (Sorry, 3 posts in a row). I was *finally* diagnosed with a thyroid condition. I've gone gluten free (the disorder is majorly affected by gluten), and have been for 3 weeks. I'm already feeling tons better, but I still haven't lost any weight yet. If I got pregnant at my current weight, it wouldn't be horrible, but I'm not at the point where there's no real weight-related risk. That's 30 pounds away. This effing thyroid condition has something like 6 key symptoms, and what are two of them? Well, weight gain and inability to lose weight of course!!! So I'm going to try specific vitamins next in addition to being gluten-free. Praying this works man!


----------



## jaspie

Good luck with the weight loss apreslaube :) it's hard sometimes to remember the reasons for waiting and to remember that it's for the best!

I'm also hoping for the first 3 months. My cycles are regular and I get ovulation symptoms and pain so I usually know when I'm ovulating. So it seems like everything is fine. Unless there's something I don't know about, either with me or OH of course! Both my parents and OHs parents got pregnant straight away so am hoping we have good genes god knows if there's any truth in that though! 
It's a worry too as I have never been pregnant so have no idea if there's anything wrong or not but I've also never tried to be pregnant in fact have actively avoided it so hoping it's just my doubting mind! I believe in the power of positive thinking so am visualising that bfp in Dec/Jan!


----------



## MissN8

I tried to go gluten free due to Endo but it was very hard not a lot of choice and was very expensive. Good on you for sticking at it. What's it like living in phoenix? Hot? Jealous. Sounds like you have your plan and being sensible. I wouldn't mind it taking up to 6 months but i think would be upset if longer although as you say will be happy to be off pill and on the road. Anyone else on bcp think you will be better off it? Be interesting to feel a real period its been a while


----------



## spicyorange

I wish I could remember what my cycles were like before bcp, it's been 9 years so I'm a bit nervous about coming off tbh.


----------



## apreslaube

I'm not on birth control. We just do condoms, cause the pill messes me up too much. Haven't been on it for many years. It'll be nice to go condom-less, not gonna lie :O

There are so many gluten-free options now, with it being a "fad." I can go most places and get *something* off the menu, and there's tons of good almost normal tasting alternatives you can get at like Sprouts (organic type grocery store). It is more expensive though. I haven't had any real issues with like, craving a gluten-y food and giving in. Which is weird for me - I don't have much self-control. lol.

Um, it's not been bad this year yet in terms of heat. It's been cold enough at night for a sweater, which is weird. But I think the radio said its going to get to 103 F this weekend. Not looking forward to it. Hate the heat lol


----------



## MissN8

To be honest i just want to cone off bcp now and see what cycles are like. I know i could use opks and be careful but don't think oh will be on board until end of year.


----------



## spicyorange

Some people say you get a spike in fertility after coming off, I'd like to take advantage of that


----------



## MissN8

I came off it for a month before and nothing happened so doubt it for me. Am thinking coming off end august now but not try until dec.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm going to go off mine in November but dh might yet and make me take my Dec packet because of Christmas, we are also going to go skiing in early Jan, I'm unlikely to get bfp before then anyway


----------



## MissN8

Oh so you are going off in November? I have pills to do me until sept then might just chart. I am having a very tough week everyone around me seem to be having babies or announcing and i feel so down at the mo. Just don't want to wait anymore but know it is the right thing to do. Damn being sensible! How is everyone else? Anyone giving up alcohol while ttc?


----------



## jaspie

I know the feeling MissN8, it won't be too long before it's us though! 

I will probably cut down alcohol when ttc but as its Christmas I don't know how easy that will be! I'll probably try during the tww though. I don't tend to drink during the week it's normally just on the weekend and even then it's not that much very often now we don't live near our friends. How about you?


----------



## apreslaube

I only have a glass of mine maybe once or twice a month, so giving it up would be a non-event. I probably wouldn't give it up totally anyway, just have a smaller glass when I wanted it. 

My best friend found out she is pregnant a couple weeks ago. I'm super excited, but it's making me want one now. LOL.


----------



## spicyorange

Hopefully November well be my last packet so I should be of end Nov early Dec, but have to see what dh says he might want me to really until Dec packet, I'm not a big drinker although I will drink at Christmas if we are ttc, that's the only thing that makes me think about waiting until Jan to come off bc


----------



## MissN8

Yea i think i will just leave it to November too to be on the safe side. IM not a big drinker either but think i will only have the odd glass of wine while ttc or none we will see


----------



## spicyorange

Dh said this morning - well of course you'll want to get Christmas out the way first... So maybe it will be end Dec when I come off, I didn't have a lengthy chat that point. He's getting really chatty about it at the moment, this morning I was brushing my teeth and he said something about 9yrs together but it didn't feel long, I said we'd had lots of adventures and he said 2 yrs A's we will have the biggest adventure yet, parenting, I said actually next year, and he was like well I suppose but 18month before baby is here probably.I asked if that scared him, he said a little but but seemed excited, I'm glad he sees it as an adventure now, he and to be mentally prepared to ttc in Jan at last.


----------



## MissN8

Ah that's great to hear he is talking about it and getting excited. It is scary thinking about it as its a big change but we have to just take the leap. Hope i don't chicken out when the time comes. Christmas is going to be an exciting time for us all. Do you have an exact date in Jan?


----------



## jaspie

Spicy that's great news that your OH is getting excited and talking about it now. I was a bit worried my OH might have become freaked out a bit by setting a date but he is talking about it more too and seems very comfortable with the whole thing :D it's great to hear after all the uncertainty in the past!


----------



## spicyorange

We hasn't exactly set a calender date but. I'm thinking when ever we get back from Christmas with the family so the week between Xmas and new year, Dec plan on dtd on new years day and my birthday (2nd) would be ace if either were the day it actually happened but I very much doubt that. How about you guys?


----------



## jaspie

From 1st December it is all go! I use an app to track my cycles though and I am predicted a period in the first week or so of Dec, so according to that I will be fertile the week before Christmas with ovulation happening on 21st Dec but my cycles range from 27-32 days so plus or minus a couple of days. Ohh I'm so impatient I wish we could just start now!


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Hi ladies! First post here.My name is Nikki and I am hoping to be WTT until Dec/Jan which will put me right in line with y'all. Little bit about about me: I am currently 26 and hubby 31 with birthdays still to come this year. Hubby and I are getting ready to hit our 8th anniversary together next Tuesday (also our 3rd wedding anniversary on the same day.) Hubby has been talking about being ready for kids which actually caught me off guard. (Our running talk is always 5 more years because we are always working towards something to better ourselves and work towards kids.) Now I am COMPLETELY on board and can't wait to start trying. We are looking at a big move coming this fall across country back home, so it definitely needs to wait till we get settled there. The reason I am not positive for sure if that is when we will start TTC is because that is his anniversary surprise and since it's not till next week, I am BURSTING with anticipation.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

So just an update, I couldn't wait until next week since his surprise and gift were ready today. I was making myself sick trying to wait and keep a secret. He is super excited and we are officially WTT until January!


----------



## spicyorange

Yay Mrs gj you sound loads like me. Welcome.x


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Thank you. I'm very excited to be starting this journey and to find a group wtt until the same time as I am. I was super stoked to find this thread.


----------



## MissN8

Welcome mrsgj come join us on this journey it hopefully wont be long til we are ttc


----------



## jaspie

Welcome Mrs Gj! And congratulations on your anniversaries next week! We have recently moved to a new area and planning the move etc made time fly so I'm sure it will go quickly for you! Why have you decided to move? We lived in London for OHs job but it was too expensive to save any money and we didn't want to be bringing up kids in London as the quality of life is better here and money goes so much further. Also neither of us grew up in cities so we are more comfortable somewhere more rural and the kids will have more freedom as they grow up.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

We are moving back home. It will be about an hour outside of my home town but where the quality of life is better and just an over all better place to raise kids while still being close to my family and friends and both things that I like to do and that hubby and I like doing together. We have moved alot partly because hubby is ex USAF and partly from trying to figure out where we belong in this big old world. Funny thing is, we are going back to where we met and started this lifetime journey together. I can't wait!


----------



## sarah_loulou

Hi everyone. I am WTTC September this year. I know that's a little earlier than all of you but just wanted to say hello. I know it seems like a bit of a wait, but time goes fast and it will be sooner than you think! I felt ready to start TTC in January and I didn't think I could wait this long, but I have been a bit distracted by moving house (next week) and decorating etc will keep me preoccupied until we start TTC!


----------



## jaspie

That is the same as us Mrs Gj. OH is Welsh and I lived here for 10 years and together with him for 4 years before we moved to London together. Now we are back near where we met too with our family and friends not far away. 

Hi SarahLoulou good to know time goes quickly! September will be here in no time for you!


----------



## MissN8

6 months next weekend and counting.......


----------



## spicyorange

216 days to Christmas. We are getting there. Iv decided to enjoying making the most of being childless for the next 6mnth (until next week when I'm sobbing at wtt no doubt)


----------



## MissN8

Ups and downs of waiting. IM the same have loads planned this weekend so going to enjoy being child free as this time next year will hopefully be preggers. It will be hard not having wee cheeky glass wine now and again especially when the sun is out bit def worth it


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Jaspie - It does sound like we have very similar stories. The next couple of months for me will go slowly as I'm currently working at a job I hate just to keep saving for the move. Once we hit Augusttime will fly for me with prepping for the move and then moving at the end of September. Once we leave here and start the cross country move, time will fly. I'm so excited to be moving back home and I know once we are there I will have a huge boost to my mood and mental health. Once there it will be just enjoying being back home and prepping so we can start ttc in January.


----------



## Leggiero

Hope there's room for one more in this thread! I will also be TTC in December, likely towards the end of the month. I just can't wait! I may actually burst. Until winter roles around, I'll be spending most of my time showering my dog (my first love!) with extra love and affection, since there might come a time next year when he will no longer be the centre of attention around here. :winkwink:

6 more months ladies! We can do this.


----------



## jaspie

Hi Legierro! Great to meet another December ttc-er! Waiting sucks but it is finally starting to get exciting now we're on 6 month countdown. And if we have to wait at least we are waiting over summer when there is more stuff on. Summers are usually our busy times due to festivals and holidays so lots of fun stuff to do and before we know it, it will be autumn going into winter!


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Welcome Leggiero! Happy to have more in the WTT until Dec/Jan thread. For me these next 3 months are going to be the hardest/longest because for now is just a waiting game until we move. Then, I will be busy enjoying having friends and family around again so I think time will fly by at that point. Do you have anything going on to keep you occupied until the big month?


----------



## MissN8

Had a great weekend now need to get this week in and June will be here. I am going to enjoy the summer it usually flies in so that's good. I think winter months will be tougher. Its good we can all keep each other motivated.


----------



## spicyorange

For me. Iv got a big holiday in September and after that I think time will stop because in my head that's the final stretch. It's been a bank holiday weekend for me and came back to work to find our top boss is off on pat leave and a baby pic in the inbox. Time is going surprisingly quick this year.thankfully!


----------



## Leggiero

Thanks for the welcome - I'm so glad I found you guys! Mrs.Gj, I'm in the same boat, waiting to move. My partner and I have been trying to find a two bedroom home for four months now with no luck. The city where we live has a horribly low vacancy rate. So we've decided to settle for a larger, nicer one bedroom suite instead and will be viewing one in a couple days. Moving sucks, I feel your pain. I just want out of my current neighbourhood! 

After we move, I'm also hoping the sunshine and some time off work will keep me occupied.


----------



## MissN8

time always flies when you are off work! Im hoping a holiday will keep me busy. If I have waited this long can wait a wee bit longer although it is hard this last run!


----------



## MissN8

We want to move too but not likely before baby unfortunately. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs.Gj

I'm doing ok. Time is pretty much standing still for me personally. Every day is the same. Go to a job I can't stand and wait for September to come around. I have been living here for 2 1/2 years and have wanted to move for the last two. We are so close so when at home I can day dream about after we move but the last couple of months the weeks seem very long. And work us herring harder and harder. I know I sound like quite the negative Nancy and I am sorry for that. The last couple of years have been harder on me than I have ever had and I am so ready to move from this dreadful place and go back to where I'm not just surviving or living life but LOVING life. Down to 3 months before I can quit work and just focus on the move and all of the great things to come. I really hope it starts picking up speed soon.


----------



## Leggiero

No need for apologies Mrs.Gj, sounds like you've had a rough go at things lately. I can relate to working a job you hate...mine makes me so miserable sometimes, but that's another story.

I'm doing ok today - freaked myself out a bit reading a blog about the "truth" about pregnancy and how it basically ruins everything. I'm all for openness and honesty - it's important to acknowledge the negative aspects of this journey, absolutely. And I certainly appreciate that every woman has her own experience. But it just scared me to read about what sounded like a horrific ordeal in extreme detail, and then find tons of comments below the article proclaiming "me too!". :shock: It's ok though...I cheered myself up with a quick browse of these forums, so much more positive!


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Thank you Leggerio. Some days are much harder than others. I know there is an end soon and I am just so very impatient and overly ready. The last couple of days have been better. I told my boss essentially she was making me miserable and giving me anxiety attacks and that she needs to back up. Since doing that my days have been much better and my performance has improved. \\:D/

Also I know what you mean by little things freaking you out a bit. I was watching some silly movie on Netflix about a single girl in LA getting KU and how it changed her single life, it was cute and not terrible but it showed all the negatives and not any of the great things. Plus I haven't lived the single party life in a long time. Anyways the movie by itself, not so bad. But then my sis sent me a link of like 25 things that toddlers had destroyed: tvs, computers, couches, car paint jobs, anything expensive you name it and there was a pic of it destroyed. That was enough of that for all in one evening. 

Another side note: I absolutely love this forum. The only thing I wish is that the WTT area would be just a tad more active. But it is sooo much more positive and so little drama compared to almost every other forum I have found out there. Quite nice, quite nice indeed.


----------



## jaspie

Must be something in the water, I'm also feeling very impatient and fed up today. Tried speaking to OH about moving it forward but he was having none of it and refuses to try earlier. He is fixated on paying off more of his debt. I might sound selfish but he can still do that while I'm pregnant! The baby won't immediately be here as soon as we start ttc. Also he earns a really good wage, so we could afford to ttc now but he will not compromise at all! He wants to be able to give the baby everything but we could do that already!
I need to snap out of it, I'm in such a better position now than I was even a month ago and I've never had a ttc date before, never mind one in the next 6 months. And his reasons for waiting are for all of our benefit so I need to just get a grip!


----------



## spicyorange

Jaspie your situation sounds do like mine!!


----------



## MissN8

I know men just think as soon as you stop the pill you will get preg straight away and they don't get that you carry for 9 months. Its so frustrating. I just hope when it gets to the end of the year my oh doesn't change his mind ive waited long enough for him i don't know what i will do or say if he does. It seems us women do all the compromising


----------



## jaspie

Spicy isn't it frustrating! 

MissN8 I know it's not fair why are the men always having the final say! I hope your OH does not change his mind that would be so unfair and horrible for you. Do you think that's an option or are you just scared because you've waited and wanted for so long? 

I've cheered up a bit today anyway, he was saying last night that he was comfortable and very happy with the December date and it'll be here before we know it. This is such progress for him to say that he is happy and comfortable with ttc in the next 6 months it cheered me up and I have decided to just enjoy the summer now. It IS frustrating how they always get the final say though. ...who made men the boss?!! It's my body that'll go through pregnancy and it's my life that will change the most what with taking time off work and doing all the things that mums do!


----------



## Mrs.Gj

I know WTT is the right thing to do right now, BUT it doesn't make me want it any less right now. I am so excited. I have baby on the brain pretty much all day long right now. The good side of that is it's helping keep me preoccupied. But the bad is that I'm feeling super impatient and super broody right now. Thank goodness DH is fully on board. I have to research and make lists about everything and I can't not tell him anything (both are just in my nature). So there is lots of random baby talk in this house currently. And seeing him get even more excited makes me even more excited so I research and plan more. It's a wonderful endless cycle.


----------



## MissN8

jaspie said:


> Spicy isn't it frustrating!
> 
> MissN8 I know it's not fair why are the men always having the final say! I hope your OH does not change his mind that would be so unfair and horrible for you. Do you think that's an option or are you just scared because you've waited and wanted for so long?
> 
> I've cheered up a bit today anyway, he was saying last night that he was comfortable and very happy with the December date and it'll be here before we know it. This is such progress for him to say that he is happy and comfortable with ttc in the next 6 months it cheered me up and I have decided to just enjoy the summer now. It IS frustrating how they always get the final say though. ...who made men the boss?!! It's my body that'll go through pregnancy and it's my life that will change the most what with taking time off work and doing all the things that mums do!

I just get worried that he might but hopefully not as he knows I have waited so long.

Im glad he is happy and comfortable with your date. i was just thinking only 5 more pill packets to go :happydance:


----------



## MissN8

Mrs.Gj said:


> I know WTT is the right thing to do right now, BUT it doesn't make me want it any less right now. I am so excited. I have baby on the brain pretty much all day long right now. The good side of that is it's helping keep me preoccupied. But the bad is that I'm feeling super impatient and super broody right now. Thank goodness DH is fully on board. I have to research and make lists about everything and I can't not tell him anything (both are just in my nature). So there is lots of random baby talk in this house currently. And seeing him get even more excited makes me even more excited so I research and plan more. It's a wonderful endless cycle.

i know mrsgj not a day goes by i don't think about it :wacko:


----------



## Leggiero

jaspie said:


> It IS frustrating how they always get the final say though. ...who made men the boss?!! It's my body that'll go through pregnancy and it's my life that will change the most what with taking time off work and doing all the things that mums do!

Agreed! I've been telling OH that since I'm the CEO of this whole operation (pregnancy and childbirth!), my time-line is just as important as his, if not more. :flower: Like you ladies and your OHs, I am also so relieved and thankful that he is on board with TTC, but the impatience can be difficult to manage. 

Sounds like some of you are still taking BCP. Last month was my last round because I just had a feeling it would take a while for my cycle to regulate itself. I was right. AF is 5 days late and I'm already having horrible, irrational fears that it will never return properly and I will be unable to conceive. My cycles were never regular to begin with...I can't help but worry already. I should really try to get a handle on my worry-wort ways before I drive myself crazy!


----------



## jaspie

Leggiero, I understand the irrational fear of being unable to conceive. But I'm sure you will be fine, your body just needs time to adjust and luckily you have a few months for this to happen. The first period after bcp is rarely on time/normal and this is normal! It's just because we want it so much that the fear creeps in. Don't worry I'm sure AF will be here soon.


----------



## MissN8

This is one of the reasons i am thinking of coming off few months earlier


----------



## spicyorange

MissN8 said:


> This is one of the reasons i am thinking of coming off few months earlier

Funny this is one of the reasons I'm NOT coming off earlier, you can still ovulate with irregular cycles and I think knowing it's irregular would stress me out so if I stop and ttc straight away I won't have the time for the stress and if I get a bfp in the first few months then I went need to worry anyway. (Slightly illogical argument I know but it works for me)


----------



## MissN8

That is a good point i dunno i have enough pills until september so at that stage i will order more or wont. Don't think my oh will want me to come off early anyway


----------



## Leggiero

Spicy, your reasoning makes perfect sense to me. Dunno why I didn't think of that! Lol. 

For what it's worth Miss N8, my OB-GYN told me the same thing spicy has mentioned - that while my periods may be off track after BCP, chances are I would still be ovulating. And AF came today! It wasn't crazy late after all. 

Wishing all you ladies a lovely weekend!! :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I ran two packets of pills together so I didn't have af on holiday but it's making me feel rubbish. :(


----------



## spicyorange

200 days to Christmas!


----------



## MissN8

Wish those 200 days would hurry. Another friend pregnancy announcement this week and it wasn't planned. Why is it we are being sensible and others are not. Its so unfair and some people haven't been together that long compared to us feeling down today.


----------



## spicyorange

*hugs* N8, I know how you feel, it seems so unfair it even makes me consider "accidentally" forgetting a pill, although I wouldn't do that to dh I just think why can people who have just met have babies and we have to wait so long... on the plus side it's only 197 now.


----------



## MissN8

Thanks spicy just feeling sorry for myself. Need snap out of it. How are you doing? How is everyone doing? Yea under 200


----------



## jaspie

I know what you mean about other people announcing pregnancies, especially when compared to some of them we are all in a better situation but having to wait for good reasons!
I'm ok thanks, job hunting atm and there's not much about. We can manage on OH's salary so I'm not stressing about it from a financial perspective but I hope something comes up soon! It's another piece of the puzzle falling into place once I get a job here :)


----------



## spicyorange

MissN8 said:


> Thanks spicy just feeling sorry for myself. Need snap out of it. How are you doing? How is everyone doing? Yea under 200

I'm ok, just back from a week off work and also feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Leggiero

Feeling sorry for myself over here as well. One of my girlfriends announced her third pregnancy today. This will be her last baby, and I'm not even on my first! I'm also jealous that she lives in a place where it is economically feasible for her not to work outside the home for the first few years of her children's' lives. I would love to be a SAHM for the early years. But with cost of living being so high here, it's little more than a pipe dream for me. 

To make matters worse, OH momentarily thought we should start trying now instead and changed his mind in a matter of hours. I know we're right to wait, but it's just so hard sometimes. :(


----------



## jaspie

Oh Leggiero that would upset me too if DH said we could start trying now then changed his mind! False hope, id be so excited then so crushed. Why did he do such a flipflop?


----------



## spicyorange

Leggiero said:


> I would love to be a SAHM for the early years. But with cost of living being so high here, it's little more than a pipe dream for me.

I'd love to be a sahm, not because I think it's better for kids or anything, my parents worked full time but I would just like it and I don't have a career as such anyway, unfortunately it won't be possible, dh says his aim in life was to earn enough that I didn't have to work unless I wanted to unfortunately he isn't there yet. I did work out with the cost of childcare I'd be better off working 3 days than full time (phew) so that's my plan after 9mnth max mat leave.


----------



## MissN8

Im so glad for this thread to chat you all. It wud be nice to be a sahm but i will not ever be able to perhaps part time.


----------



## Leggiero

jaspie said:


> Oh Leggiero that would upset me too if DH said we could start trying now then changed his mind! False hope, id be so excited then so crushed. Why did he do such a flipflop?

Total false hope! He was in an extraordinarily lovey mood and we were talking about our future dreams so I think he got caught up in the moment when he casually suggested we start trying now. Too bad rational thought got to him soon after! 

Spicy, I also did a similar calculation to see if I could justify being a part-time SAHM, but I make just enough for it to make sense to continue full time. I also don't believe that children with one parent at home are necessarily better off - it's just something I feel I was meant to do, somehow. 

And to echo MissN8, I haven't been here long and already this group has been so therapeutic for me. Thanks for being here, all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Gj

I concur that this group is therapeutic. I too was hoping to be a SAHM for the first few years but unless I want to wait 5 or more years, that's not gonna happen. 6 weeks maternity is what I get and part time work is what I will get after baby is born.


----------



## Leggiero

6 weeks maternity is hardly anything, Mrs Gj! I feel for you. At least you will only be returning to work part time and won't have to be apart from your baby all week so quickly. I am very fortunate to have nearly one year of paid maternity leave, and it's one of the very few reasons I'm trying to cope with my current job for as long as possible. 

Out of curiosity, when are you girls planning on starting pre-natal vitamins (if at all)? I was thinking about starting in September or October...though I may or may not already have a secret stash...:blush:


----------



## jaspie

I have started folic acid already, Tesco had 3 for 2 so I thought it couldn't hurt to start early. It makes me feel like I'm a bit closer too! 

I agree this group is therapeutic as we're all in very similar situations and so can rant/rejoice in the ups and downs. 

I realise i am lucky that I will most likely be able to be a sahm for the early years. I'll probably retrain as something else when they are in full time school as I don't like being in administration, done it for ages and while it can be ok when working with a nice bunch it can be boring and you are also expected to be superwoman sometimes for not great pay!
What job do you guys all do? I'm a PA and I usually work in universities to Deans/Directors.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

The article I was reading while at work was saying folic acid should be started at least 3mo prior to TTC. So I will start in October and prenatals either November or December. And yes, Leggerio, 6 weeks is diddly. But it's non-payed so I have to save just to cover even a small amount if time off of work. Plus we're looking at $4,000 to $6,000 in delivery costs. So overall about $10,000 right as baby is born. Lots of saving (story of me and DH lives.) I am currently working at a customer service call center (I hate it) and DH made me promise no more call centers after this because how miserable they make me. (I gladly agreed.) Once we move, I am hoping to go back to baristaing and make my way up to manager and one day I want to own my own coffee shop. I am also going to be taking 1 or 2 night classes towards my business management degree as well. But can't start that for another year and a half from now. And probably more likely 2 years depending on when I'm due. Lots coming up :)


----------



## spicyorange

All the credible info I've read says a month so I'm planning on starting somewhere in oct/nov to be on the safe side.
I've said this before but I'll say it again, I'm so glad for the nhs.I can't imagine having to pay to actually have a baby, I'll get statutory mat leave so I'll have 9mths off, I'd like a year but I don't think we can afford it then back to work 3 long days (compressed 4 days into 3).


----------



## MissN8

Ive been taking folic acid for months going to switch to prenatals in November. Ive heard they help conception


----------



## tverb84

Mrs.Gj said:


> The article I was reading while at work was saying folic acid should be started at least 3mo prior to TTC. So I will start in October and prenatals either November or December. And yes, Leggerio, 6 weeks is diddly. But it's non-payed so I have to save just to cover even a small amount if time off of work. Plus we're looking at $4,000 to $6,000 in delivery costs. So overall about $10,000 right as baby is born. Lots of saving (story of me and DH lives.) I am currently working at a customer service call center (I hate it) and DH made me promise no more call centers after this because how miserable they make me. (I gladly agreed.) Once we move, I am hoping to go back to baristaing and make my way up to manager and one day I want to own my own coffee shop. I am also going to be taking 1 or 2 night classes towards my business management degree as well. But can't start that for another year and a half from now. And probably more likely 2 years depending on when I'm due. Lots coming up :)

Reading this makes me glad I live in Canada where both parents get a year off. The mom can take six months off and the dad can take the remaining six. Also the delivery is covered by OHIP which is Ontario's health plan so the parents don't pay out of pocket. I'm not sure how other provinces work though.


----------



## Leggiero

I concur, tverb! Parental and maternity leave are wonderful in Canada. The maximum of 50 weeks applies across the country, and in BC, you're not even required to have worked at your job over a certain period to qualify.We are so, so lucky. The thought of having to pay for my own labour and delivery costs sounds so foreign to me! Even midwifery, if you choose to go that route, is entirely covered by provincial benefits here.

To answer your earlier question, Jaspie, I'm a social worker. I currently work with adults experiencing multiple barriers including poverty, addiction, homelessness...you name it, I've seen it. While I find some enjoyment in working with my clients directly, the system frustrations and workload pressures are crushing. I wouldn't be surprised if the chronic stress of my work affected by ability to conceive. I hope to leave this field one day! Excuse the rant...it was another long day... 

What does everybody else do?


----------



## jaspie

Leggiero, you do such an important job. I admire you. Not just for providing such an important service to those who need it most but by coping with the job. it sounds very stressful and hard.


----------



## tverb84

Leggiero said:


> I concur, tverb! Parental and maternity leave are wonderful in Canada. The maximum of 50 weeks applies across the country, and in BC, you're not even required to have worked at your job over a certain period to qualify.We are so, so lucky. The thought of having to pay for my own labour and delivery costs sounds so foreign to me! Even midwifery, if you choose to go that route, is entirely covered by provincial benefits here.
> 
> To answer your earlier question, Jaspie, I'm a social worker. I currently work with adults experiencing multiple barriers including poverty, addiction, homelessness...you name it, I've seen it. While I find some enjoyment in working with my clients directly, the system frustrations and workload pressures are crushing. I wouldn't be surprised if the chronic stress of my work affected by ability to conceive. I hope to leave this field one day! Excuse the rant...it was another long day...
> 
> What does everybody else do?

That's cool how even having a mid wife is covered. I'm not sure if it is here in Ontario.


----------



## Leggiero

Thanks so much Jaspie. Sometimes it really helps to hear that. 

And tverb, I bet you midwives are covered in Ontario too! Canada's got our backs. :) Well, our bumps...


----------



## spicyorange

So how's everyone doing this week?


----------



## jaspie

Hi spicy, how are you? 

I'm good this week, getting really excited for Glastonbury which is next Weds! We're buying lots of bits ready for it and planning our fancy dress day. Our last pre kids festival!! Also I have an interview next Tuesday! So plenty to keep me occupied at the moment :D How is everyone else?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm good, iv got a job interview confirmed today for July. Having a really nice time in life at the moment, attended a lovely wedding at the weekend and the summer has lifted my mood do much, I can't wait to ttc but I'm really enjoying the way things are right now as well.


----------



## Leggiero

Congratulations on the interviews ladies! I wish you all the luck in the world. 

OH and I are moving on the 1st, so that will be occupying most of my time between then and now. We found a lovely apartment in a great new neighbourhood, so I'm excited for the move! It's small, only one bedroom, and I know we'll outgrow it quickly...but it's still a new chapter and I'm ready for a change. Plus I can't help thinking it'll be our baby's first home! :)


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Congrats and good luck on the interviews ladies! I hope your move goes smoothly into the new apartment Leggerio. Baby's first home is a super exciting thought! For me it's one more week down closer to the things I want to come. It's savings crunch time which is incredibly stressful but once September is here and I'm moving back home, it will totally be worth it. It's wrapping up one chapter of our life and moving into a new one.


----------



## spicyorange

With the heat this week I'm actually quite glad I'm not preg. This would be unbearable. As I'm not I'm loving the sunshine!! 28c yesterday! It's a rare Scottish phenomenon!


----------



## jaspie

I know spicy, this time next year with any luck we will be pregnant and probably not enjoying the heat so much!


----------



## spicyorange

Jaspie it's unlikely according well have another sunny day for 2-3 years! So I'll prob be fine.lol
It's good to think about next year, eventually we well get there


----------



## spicyorange

So I know I said I was going for one month before for folic acid but today I read this https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...3ICQCw&usg=AFQjCNECIEKQtVmtKkd3vjC7XChZI1PZlA so I'm changing to 3 months, do will start folic after our September holiday.


----------



## MissN8

Yea it would be much better to enjoy the sun during maternity leave instead of pregnancy. Does anyone want a Christmas or new year baby?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm a new year baby, it's a rubbish time to have a birthday!


----------



## MissN8

I don't think i will try for any particular time of year anyway. Yea ive been taking folic acid for a year does no harm.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Hubbys birthday is right before Christmas and up until recently he's always hated both his birthday and Christmas because he was forced to choose which one to celebrate. Of course we would never do this, but I'm afraid family might. So we are trying Jan/ Feb and then not trying again until June. So we completely skip over Nov, Dec, Jan birthdays.


----------



## spicyorange

I think one we start I won't stop because they might not come when your think anyway but going to start with the hope of a Sept /Oct baby. My dad is Xmas day, that really is the worst birthday


----------



## Leggiero

I would also be thrilled with a September\October baby. In our climate, being heavily pregnant in the summertime wouldn't be an issue. It's rarely over 25 degrees (or around 80 degrees fahrenheit). 

But with my stupidly long, unpredictable cycles, we'd be lucky if we got a sticky bean within the first 6 months. Spring 2016 is probably more realistic. :cry:


----------



## spicyorange

:( leggiero your never know, it only takes one. I have no idea what's going to happen when I come off the pill so it's just wait and see for me


----------



## jaspie

Once we start we won't stop either but I would also prefer not to have a Christmas baby. November and end of January wouldn't really bother me though. I quite like the thought of a spring or early summer baby but keeping fingers crossed we get our autumn baby next year.


----------



## tverb84

It's usually hot here in the summer so I'm used to the heat. I don't think I could live somewhere where it's not hot in the summer.


----------



## spicyorange

I love the heat but we don't get much of it, we just have to make sure we go on holiday!


----------



## spicyorange

6 months to Christmas!


----------



## jaspie

spicyorange said:


> 6 months to Christmas!

Eeek! Judging by my cycle dates I'll be in the tww!


----------



## spicyorange

jaspie said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> 6 months to Christmas!
> 
> Eeek! Judging by my cycle dates I'll be in the tww!Click to expand...

Ooh that's exciting. I'm coming off pill on 6 December so not quite sure where I'll be in cycle terms but we will be ttc straight away


----------



## spicyorange

I had a dream last night, it's nearly my wedding anniversary (July 3rd) and I dreamt that dh bought me a pregnancy test for a gift and told me he wanted to start trying now. Nearly cried when I realised it was only a dream.


----------



## MrsHudson

Aww that's an interesting dream!

We plan to NTNP in January 2015. My OB thinks I'll prob conceive pretty quickly so we'll see! You raise a good point in possibly having a Oct. or even a Dec. baby. Where I live it can get pretty hot in the summer but not REALLY bad so I think I'll survive. I'm usually cold anyways lol.


----------



## Leggiero

How has everyone's week been? I went for lunch with a colleague today who confided that she is trying to conceive and will be starting her first round of Clomid next week. It was so nice to have someone in real life to talk to about trying to conceive! And I'm just thrilled for her...she's 46 and gave up on conceiving a few years ago, but has recently found her motivation again. It's interesting how unique the road to babies is for every woman and every couple.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Unfortunately mine will be filled with boxes and packaging tape. We move on Tuesday, can't wait to get settled.


----------



## spicyorange

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Leggerio, I totally agree about it bring nice to have someone to talk about ttc with someone in real life. Also, I hope your move goes smoothly and you get settled in no time. 

Spicy, I'm so sorry about your dream. I know how real they can seem and the disappointment they can bring when you wake to find they aren't real.

Mrs.Hudson, welcome to the Dec/Jan thread!


----------



## spicyorange

How's everyone coping at the moment? I thought time was going quite fast but it seems to have stopped. I'm not cooling very well with the wait at the moment, I think it's compounded by the fact I have a job interview Thursday. I don't want a new job I want a baby.(unfortunately a new job would be helpful)


----------



## jaspie

Hi all, hope you're all okay :)

I found out I got the job that I interviewed for last week just before I went to Glastonbury on Weds. A great start to the festival! This is ticking off another thing I had to do ready to ttc in December so now it's just working, a holiday and a marathon to do! 

Welcome Mrs Hudson! And spicy I know how you feel about the dream, I have really realistic pregnancy dreams sometimes or that I already have a young baby and I am sooo happy until I realise it's a dream, then it's so disappointing. Good luck for your interview :D

Today I am still pretty tired from Glastonbury so I am eating Chinese food and ice cream while catching up on big brother and the festival highlights. And of course tackling the mountain of mine and OHs filthy clothes! On the second load and still got at least 3 to go!


----------



## spicyorange

Yay well done, so pleased for you.x


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Congrats on the job Jaspie! I'm doing pretty well on the wait. Right now, my focus is on getting a second job to save for the move and get out of here. DH I think is getting antsy. He is making comments about how he can't wait to see me with a big ol belly and is trying to already teach our fur baby she can't jump on my stomach. The other day he pulled out just to almost stick it back in to continue. He is super exited about not having to pull out soon and really wants to not pull out now. I know we absolutely have to wait at least until we are moved, so at the moment I'm having to be the one to keep firm. I'm super exited he's so excited, I just have to keep my head on my shoulders a wee bit longer.

Edited for auto correct typos


----------



## Leggiero

That's so lovely that your OH is so on board with your TTC plans Mrs. Gj. Isn't it so encouraging? I love it when my OH shows his enthusiasm like that too...at the same time, it somehow makes it even more difficult to have to wait!

Congrats on the job Jaspie. And how did your interview go today, spicy?

We've just finished our move and still unpacking. Our new place is so lovely. Tiny, but beautiful. I'm already day dreaming about where we might keep the crib. :) 

I'm coping well with the wait right now - I think because Im distracted by moving and the novelty of a new neighbourhood. I also tend to forget how far away December really is sometimes...


----------



## spicyorange

My interview went ok I think, got to wait a while to see though.congrats the move.


----------



## apreslaube

Sorry I have been gone so long. We finally moved to Chicago last month. It took forever to get internet set up. Still on the hunt for a job :(

Since moving here, my baby fever has been nuts. It's pretty much all I can think about! If I get a job sometime this month, we are planning to start TTC in January.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm shattered after a busy weekend away seeing family, I realised today how old and fragile my grandparents are getting, I'd love for them to be great grandparents and meet or children, my Nan is pretty frail and my grandad has Alzheimer's so that's the very real possibility my children might not know their great grandparents, I feel very privileged that I met my great granddad I really hope my kids get that chance and remember it as well. Another reason to ttc soon. I also realised that I miss my family. No plans to move our anything but I wish they were nearer #feelinghomesick


----------



## tverb84

spicyorange said:


> I'm shattered after a busy weekend away seeing family, I realised today how old and fragile my grandparents are getting, I'd love for them to be great grandparents and meet or children, my Nan is pretty frail and my grandad has Alzheimer's so that's the very real possibility my children might not know their great grandparents, I feel very privileged that I met my great granddad I really hope my kids get that chance and remember it as well. Another reason to ttc soon. I also realised that I miss my family. No plans to move our anything but I wish they were nearer #feelinghomesick

My dad has MS so I hope to have children before he eventually passes away.


----------



## spicyorange

Sorry to hear that tverb, I realised my post sounds a little selfish I'm sorry.


----------



## tverb84

It doesn't sound selfish to me at all.


----------



## spicyorange

How's everyone holding up?


----------



## jaspie

Hi girls, all is good over here. I start new job on Monday and so am enjoying this last week of unemployment. 
Now that I have a job I am finding it hard not to ask OH (again! ) to consider moving ttc forward. I don't want to nag him but it seems like we are waiting for the sake of it now. With us both working we will be able to sort out his credit card debt asap. It's silly cos I keep thinking oh what's 4 months let's just start now, but he thinks of it as it's only 4 months it'll be here quickly. So I am likely not even going to mention it as he will say I am nagging which in fairness I suppose I am. Why is waiting to try such a rollercoaster?!

Congrats on the move apreslaube!

How is everyone?


----------



## spicyorange

Have you checked out the mat leave rules? Some places have a min term before you qualify for any extra benefit above stat.


----------



## jaspie

spicyorange said:


> Have you checked out the mat leave rules? Some places have a min term before you qualify for any extra benefit above stat.

Yes it's the 26 weeks&#8217; continuous service at the end of the 15th week before the edd. So I potentially could get pregnant at the end of next week after my first week and still be covered. Not that there's any chance of that!

Sticking with December date means I'll have at least 12 months continuous service which means better benefits but only if I am definitely coming back to work after maternity and at the moment I don't plan to. Otherwise I would have to repay any maternity leave already paid and don't want to be in that position. If not planning on returning to work the benefits are the same as the 26 weeks service by 15th week before edd.
Things can change I guess but at the moment the extra benefits are not relevant so it's not something we'd plan around. 

What are the maternity leave rules like at your job spicy?


----------



## spicyorange

I'd only get statutory because I'm a contractor, I'm desperately trying to get a permanent position so that I'd get full pay for 26 weeks but is not happening at the moment and iv been trying for years so we have decided to ttc in December even if I don't get the mat leave, and could lose my job altogether. I'll have to go back after 9 months, (if I have a job to go back to) we can't afford not to, if I did get a permanent I could take a year off. 
If I did get a permanent position I only have to be in the job 1 week before I get pregnant to qualify.


----------



## apreslaube

Thanks Jaspie. I'm on the Waiting til 2015 page now, cause we are going to wait till next summer now :(. Aw man, I hope my unemployment is going to be over soon.


----------



## jaspie

spicyorange said:


> I'd only get statutory because I'm a contractor, I'm desperately trying to get a permanent position so that I'd get full pay for 26 weeks but is not happening at the moment and iv been trying for years so we have decided to ttc in December even if I don't get the mat leave, and could lose my job altogether. I'll have to go back after 9 months, (if I have a job to go back to) we can't afford not to, if I did get a permanent I could take a year off.
> If I did get a permanent position I only have to be in the job 1 week before I get pregnant to qualify.

Wow 26 weeks at full pay is fantastic!! I will keep everything crossed for you that you get a permanent position.


----------



## jaspie

apreslaube said:


> Thanks Jaspie. I'm on the Waiting til 2015 page now, cause we are going to wait till next summer now :(. Aw man, I hope my unemployment is going to be over soon.

Good luck with job hunting I hope you get one soon! And good luck with the wait too. Hope it goes quickly!


----------



## spicyorange

jaspie said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> I'd only get statutory because I'm a contractor, I'm desperately trying to get a permanent position so that I'd get full pay for 26 weeks but is not happening at the moment and iv been trying for years so we have decided to ttc in December even if I don't get the mat leave, and could lose my job altogether. I'll have to go back after 9 months, (if I have a job to go back to) we can't afford not to, if I did get a permanent I could take a year off.
> If I did get a permanevnt position I only have to be in the job 1 week before I get pregnant to qualify.
> 
> Wow 26 weeks at full pay is fantastic!! I will keep everything crossed for you that you get a permanent position.Click to expand...

I know it would be so great but I didn't get the recent job I applied for do I don't rate my chances.Uc been tying for years to get in!


----------



## MissN8

I just get 90% for first 6 weeks then smp the rest in my work better than nothing I suppose but still hard to live on doesn't even cover my bills each month


----------



## jaspie

MissN8 said:


> I just get 90% for first 6 weeks then smp the rest in my work better than nothing I suppose but still hard to live on doesn't even cover my bills each month

Yes this is what I'll get too. Though if I was returning to work I'd get 18 weeks full pay. Once I start getting my wages from new job I'm going to start putting a bit aside each month ready for maternity I think.


----------



## spicyorange

Miss n8 that's what I'd get in my current role


----------



## MissN8

Its not great that's why i have to have savings set aside.


----------



## spicyorange

We are lucky that we can manage on dh wage for 9 months, we have no savings so I'll be back to work (part time I hope) after that


----------



## Leggiero

jaspie said:


> Now that I have a job I am finding it hard not to ask OH (again! ) to consider moving ttc forward. I don't want to nag him but it seems like we are waiting for the sake of it now. With us both working we will be able to sort out his credit card debt asap. It's silly cos I keep thinking oh what's 4 months let's just start now, but he thinks of it as it's only 4 months it'll be here quickly. So I am likely not even going to mention it as he will say I am nagging which in fairness I suppose I am.

I know exactly how you feel Jaspie! I also am starting to feel as though we picked an arbitrary TTC date and are sticking to it "just because". I could receive full maternity benefits through my work already and OH is also entitled to a paid parental leave of up to 6 weeks. Although we don't have huge savings, we have a solid combined income - totally livable. Our relationship is great, and we've moved into a great new place. Waiting has been so exasperating lately. I just can't see the harm in trying now, but like you said, OH feels that another few "short" months won't hurt either. *sigh* 

It really doesn't help that pretty much every second woman in my neighbourhood is pregnant, it seems! And of course they all look lovely and perfectly blissful, and I'm there walking my dog and pitying myself.


----------



## jaspie

Yes Leggiero it is exactly the same! He picked December because it was a good amount of months away to be able to pay off some debt and for me to get a job but now I have a job it really wouldn't make a difference if it was now or December! I know it's only a few months but I'm scared in case it takes a while to conceive and ill be thinking of the months we wasted for no reason! OH is not budging on the date though! It is very settled in his mind!
Any chance of your OH agreeing to move it forward?


----------



## spicyorange

Jaspie, I'm the same, December seems so arbitrary.


----------



## jaspie

spicyorange said:


> Jaspie, I'm the same, December seems so arbitrary.

It is isn't it! Do you think you'd be able to convince your OH to move it forward?


----------



## MissN8

It sucks waiting. Can i ask if your partner kept putting the date off would you consider leaving?


----------



## jaspie

MissN8 said:


> It sucks waiting. Can i ask if your partner kept putting the date off would you consider leaving?

It would depend on a lot of other things. Like how happy our relationship was generally but if I expected he'd never stop putting it off then yes, possibly. When OH did not want children when we first met I did tell him that it was a deal breaker for me. And as much as I love him I couldn't have stayed with him if it meant never being a mum. And to have a date that keeps being pushed back is very unfair, it would get my hopes up only for them to be taken away and never knowing if it would ever happen. Very tiring and draining. Hugs xx you ok?


----------



## MissN8

Yea am ok thanks just alot of stuff going through my head at the moment. Thanks for your support really helps


----------



## Leggiero

jaspie said:


> Any chance of your OH agreeing to move it forward?

The closer December gets, the lower the chances that he'll agree to move it forward. He thinks December will be here in the blink of an eye...while it might as well be a whole year to me.

MissN8, hope you're alright and in better spirits today. We're here if you need us!


----------



## MissN8

Hi leggiero. Yea thanks am good just some days its hard but my time will come still gonna hang out here as still could be trying dec or Jan it just all depends on what happens


----------



## jaspie

MissN8 I am keeping everything crossed for you. Is it just money/getting things done to the house that's making your OH want to push back? Anything that could be done to compromise so you can keep the dec/jan date? It's so unfair that men have the final say.


----------



## MissN8

Yea money but i am positive as we are saving like crazy now to get things done by end of year.


----------



## jaspie

MissN8 said:


> Yea money but i am positive as we are saving like crazy now to get things done by end of year.

Brilliant news! Just keep your goal in mind and you can do it!


----------



## MissN8

Thanks! I know then i will be so proud of myself


----------



## Leggiero

That's good news Miss N8, happy for you. :)

I'm having one of those (rare for me) days when I'm feeling a mixture of panic and uncertainty at the thought of TTC, let alone parenting a child. Sometimes I really feel like I am not at all prepared for pregnancy, that there's no way I'll be able to power through the birthing process, and absolutely NO WAY I have the strength or knowledge to actually care for a tiny human being. I worry suddenly about the strain a baby could have on my relationship with OH, and even my dog and how he will adjust to having so little of my attention! I worry about every little thing, from money to baby-led weaning for goodnessakes. I know I'm just being crazy and need to snap out of it. Most days, I'm itching with impatience for this new adventure, but every once in a while I just get so scared. Like today. Just had to get it off my chest!


----------



## jaspie

I think that's natural Leggiero. It's such a huge, life changing thing and such a massive responsibility. I also worry about these things. Especially the responsibility of caring for such a tiny human being and bringing them up to be a good person. Also I sometimes worry about the effect it will have on our relationship. Everything is good, we have our life together, our routines, our normality and its scary to think how much it will all change and how we will cope. But it's also so exciting to embark on this journey together and make our new life, routines and normality! 
I'm sure everything will be just fine though, as women it's what our bodies are destined to do and it knows what to do even if we don't! Everything else is a learning curve that every parent in the world has to go through and it's such a huge deal that it would be strange not to be a bit scared along with the excitement! 
Happy Friday ladies! I finish my first week in new job today and am enjoying having the first Friday feeling in a while!


----------



## Leggiero

Thanks so much Jaspie, the feeling has passed today. You're right, it is natural to feel apprehensive, I just have to remember that. 

Sounds like the first week in your new job went pretty well. Happy Friday to you too!! Im so glad it's the weekend...OH and I are having a date night tomorrow and watching a fireworks show. Can't wait. Hope you girls all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi

I'm in New Zealand. It's weird to find myself on this forum. I was always so sure I never wanted children and then BOOM! just all of a sudden I went baby crazy! I'm getting married in Nov to my partner, we have been together 10 years. We are going to go off b/c just before the wedding. I'm 31 and feel a bit freaked out that I'm to old or have left it to late! I'm worried how long it might take, Nov/Dec feels so far away, but I know it makes sense to wait so I can enjoy our wedding.

The majority of my friends are my age and childless, in fact a lot of them are anti children, so I fear I'm going to lose quite a few friends and end up isolated. I think some of my friends might feel betrayed by my change of mind re children, although my partner tells me we will make friends with other people during the process, like antenatal classes etc

Its nice to know other people are in a similar situation as me!

I'm trying to make the time pass by enjoying things I won't be able to do when pregnant, like eat ALL THE SOFT CHEESE!!


----------



## jaspie

A girl after my own heart! I love soft cheese and am having stuffed mushrooms for tea tonight, some stuffed with pate and some stuffed with brie, neither of which I should eat when pregnant. Yummy.
Welcoooome :)

Ps. 31 is certainly not leaving it too late! My mum had me at 33 and my bro at 35 and she had no issues. Every mother that I work with was at least 33 when they had their first too.


----------



## NZKiwi

Thanks for the welcome Jaspie, and the reassurance about my age! Sometimes you read so much stuff online about age and quality of eggs etc you can end up freaking yourself out! (so much contradictory info out there too!)

But thank goodness for the internet, because without it I would have no one to discuss all this WTT stuff with! I'm so glad I found this site, before I did I had no idea that WTT was even a thing :happydance:


----------



## jaspie

I know what you mean, i always worry about possible issues despite having no real reason too other than the fact I have never been pregnant....which is because I've always prevented it....duh!! Wtt screws with our heads!

I am also a bit worried about losing friends! I don't think I'll lose them but I will miss out on stuff as my best friends neither have or want children anytime soon! And we do a lot of stuff together so we will miss out on weekends away and stuff but I know they'll still be there :) plus as you say, we will make new friends too!


----------



## spicyorange

Hi guys I'm back from holiday, missed you. Dh is getting excited about ttc and so am I, time is going pretty quickly. I'm so excited.


----------



## jaspie

Glad to see you back spicy! Did you have a good holiday? Time is going quickly isn't it! My ticker will be down to 3 months in a few days :o ok so it will be 3 months and some weeks but still! Only 32 day til my holiday too :) I love a countdown ha! How long til your sept holiday spicy? We go 30th aug-14 sep. I can't wait! 

We are doing something every month from now til Dec too, sep holiday, mid Oct weekend away with friends for his 30th bday, Dublin at end of Oct for marathon, possibly a weekend in Budapest in Nov for my other friends birthday and then OH is talking about is going to the Christmas markets in Belgium for a long weekend in Dec. Looks like we could be ttc in Belgium if we end up going! Would be sooo romantic and christmassy!


----------



## DisneyMom2011

I'm going to try for TTC #1 in Dec or Jan. I had a miscarriage in 2011 and was unsure about trying again but now I want to because I already feel like time is running out. I am turning 31 in September.


----------



## MissN8

Wow jaspie you are a busy lady the next few months. Lucky you. We have booked a short break in November. Welcome back spicy missed you too hope you had a lovely break and that's great about your husband getting excited. Welcome newcomers glad to have you join. 31 is still young to ttc women are ttc in their forties these days. I am in my 30s too but I do get what you mean something in back of my mind worries too but try not to stress yet.


----------



## spicyorange

jaspie said:


> Glad to see you back spicy! Did you have a good holiday? Time is going quickly isn't it! My ticker will be down to 3 months in a few days :o ok so it will be 3 months and some weeks but still! Only 32 day til my holiday too :) I love a countdown ha! How long til your sept holiday spicy? We go 30th aug-14 sep. I can't wait!
> 
> We are doing something every month from now til Dec too, sep holiday, mid Oct weekend away with friends for his 30th bday, Dublin at end of Oct for marathon, possibly a weekend in Budapest in Nov for my other friends birthday and then OH is talking about is going to the Christmas markets in Belgium for a long weekend in Dec. Looks like we could be ttc in Belgium if we end up going! Would be sooo romantic and christmassy!

Wow that's busy! Holiday was so much fun, back to earth with a serious bump today, we go on the 6th Sept so not to long to wait.


----------



## Leggiero

Welcome back spicy, we missed you! And welcome to you too, Kiwi and DisneyMom. 

I'm so jealous of all your travels, I don't have enough vacation time to do much of anything. Luckily the summers in my city are lovely, and I don't mind being a tourist in my own town on the weekends. 

TTC is not too far off now!!!! High fives all around. ;)


----------



## jaspie

Hi five!!! Celebrations today ladies, ticker is down to 3 months! (Let's ignore those pesky weeks ;)) It is getting really exciting now, it's autumn next month :)

Welcome Disneymum :D

Leggiero i would love to go to Canada sooo much! You get real seasons there don't you? (I'm a bit of a weather geek!)

How's everyone doing? I'm really excited that summer is nearly over (sorry to wish summer away!) And can't believe that next time summer comes around we could (fingers crossed) be pregnant!


----------



## spicyorange

jaspie said:


> Hi five!!! Celebrations today ladies, ticker is down to 3 months! (Let's ignore those pesky weeks ;)) It is getting really exciting now, it's autumn next month :)
> 
> Welcome Disneymum :D
> 
> Leggiero i would love to go to Canada sooo much! You get real seasons there don't you? (I'm a bit of a weather geek!)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm really excited that summer is nearly over (sorry to wish summer away!) And can't believe that next time summer comes around we could (fingers crossed) be pregnant!

A massive thing for me has been thinking that the holiday I just had , which is a special holiday we have every year at the same time, I will be (hopefully heavily) pregnant. This year it was like a cute secret we had occasionally saying to each other things I won't be able to do at it next year.


----------



## NZKiwi

I just downloaded a counter app onto my phone. It feels good to watch the number get smaller every day! 
I wish I could go on holiday too. Although the days here are getting longer, so I'm also counting down to spring (I'm so over getting up when its dark and getting out of work when its dark!) 

In some ways I think I'm lucky I'm so busy all the time, it helps make the wait feel shorter, although I also think I should try to fit a holiday in sometime before I ttc. I like the idea of being a tourist in your own city, so often you never get around to doing all the cool stuff your home has on offer

I'm also glad to see there are others out there ttc in there 30s. Solidarity!

Hope everyone else is doing well and feel like time is going quickly.


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh, also I was going to ask if anyone has read any good articles on ttc or pregnancy? I see a few books come in though my work, but I don't want my work mates to see me checking this stuff out just yet!! So maybe closer to ttc I might buy a book, one that answers all the questions you could possibly think of and that maybe covers ttc, pregnancy and what to do with a newborn (cause that terrifies me tbh, like I've only ever really dealt with babies that are 8 months old and you know, reasonably solid and sturdy haha)


----------



## MissN8

I'm hoping it all just comes natural and my mum will be there for me when I don't know what to do haha


----------



## spicyorange

MissN8 said:


> I'm hoping it all just comes natural and my mum will be there for me when I don't know what to do haha

Haha I love my mum but I won't be taking her advice!


----------



## NZKiwi

spicyorange said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it all just comes natural and my mum will be there for me when I don't know what to do haha
> 
> Haha I love my mum but I won't be taking her advice!Click to expand...

I'm the same SpicyOrange!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm hoping I'll have some sort from friends but I'm a bit worried, my parents live far away as do in laws so went me much help and as an only child my mom's only expend was with me and she admits parenting was never really her thing. I hope I have some friends I can ask things like breastfeeding questions etc to. I'm a but frightened of being all alone when dh is at work with no idea what to do and just crying literally over spilt milk


----------



## NZKiwi

That is exactly what my fears are too. My mum lives in a different town and we aren't really close, I mean its not like we have had a falling out or anything, we are just really different people. 

I don't even have any friends who have done this (some acquaintances but no one I'm close with) but I do have a step sister who has two boys, so I think she will be my baby freak out go to ( she lives in another city, so it will only be by phone) 

I'm sure that support networks will make themselves clear, even if its other first time mums you meet through ante natal classes, or it might be a chance to develop a friendship with someone who was just an acquaintance.

lately I have been waking up in the middle of the night with the thought "What the hell are you planning on doing? Nothing will be the same NOTHING!! You aren't ready to be a parent!!!!" I guess that's natural, to have that doubt.


----------



## Leggiero

I know just how you feel Kiwi, sometimes I have those moments of panic too!! I also don't have many close friends with children and feel as though I won't have many peers around me that will be able to relate to my feelings or experiences when I fall pregnant. But you are so right, we have more control than we think when it comes to building and accessing our own networks of support.

Unlike many of you, I live within an hour of both my parents and my in-laws! I am very close with my parents, and my mum works with infants, so I feel so very fortunate to have her nearby. My worry is my in-laws...we are very, very different and our world views are polar opposites. Their approach to parenting will never be my own, and they already talk so much about how involved they'll be with the grandkids. To top it all off, mother-in-law works in a nursery at a hospital and just can't wait to "show me the ropes". I would rather figure it out in my own time, to be honest. And I don't know how to gently tell my OH that I won't be able to cope with her being around 3 or 4 days p/week. Oh well...I'm trying not to get too ahead of myself at this point, and just keep reminding myself that too much support is actually an excellent problem to have. I shouldn't complain!


----------



## spicyorange

Hopefully I'd you have a good relationship you can have a quiet word before baby comes and say your appreciate the advice but you'd like to work some of it out yourself and that it's a journey your baby you and partner need to go on together.


----------



## spicyorange

Getting closer everyone, how we all doing? For me it's starting to feel real now I have a date when I come off pill


----------



## crazycatlady5

Starting to try for first this fall. Just starting to look online today to get some guidance through this! Like the idea of having a buddy through the process!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Does anyone feel like their husbands/partners were ready before they were? I am going to go off my pill this fall but feel like he would have been happy if I went off it the day after our wedding!


----------



## spicyorange

crazycatlady5 said:


> Does anyone feel like their husbands/partners were ready before they were? I am going to go off my pill this fall but feel like he would have been happy if I went off it the day after our wedding!

Oh how i wish!


----------



## MissN8

I wish too!


----------



## jaspie

Me three! Welcome Crazycatlady! Which month of Autumn are you starting?


----------



## crazycatlady5

I run out of birth control mid September so shortly after that. My dr. Is away until sept so I'm not able to go in to see what I should be doing. It sounds like a lot of you are already taking prenatal vitamins? 

Any advice on what I should start doing now ? Did you all go to your doctor or just know what to do?


----------



## spicyorange

My Dr told me ages ago that once I choose to start I should take folic acid and wait until first proper period before ttc but if done lots of info gathering and find that research suggests 3 months or ttc folic acid is ideal and the only reason to wait for a period is to date your pregnancy so no health need. I do a lot of research but I also work with a gyne so can ask her some stuff. For you I'd start folic acid as a minimum (other prenatals are good but not essential), if you need to lose weight our stop smoking do that now and apart from that there's not much to it,


----------



## jaspie

That's good advice Spicy. 

Yes i've been taking folic acid for a couple of months now, and charting my cycles and using opks just to get to know my cycle really well ahead of ttc. I'm a massive data geek!

I've done a lot of research myself online and when I was last at the Drs i mentioned it to them and they gave me a print out of stuff to do, but it was nothing I didn't already know and a lot of it was for women who are already pregnant, such as what foods to avoid etc. 
I already eat pretty healthily and cook from scratch, but if I didn't I would give my diet an overhaul to include lots of fresh food and meals made from scratch rather than processed food, as research shows that what the mother eats even before conception can affect the health of the baby.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks! I knew about the folic acid but haven't started yet. I'm going to finish my bc first so that will make it easy to track periods. I know some say it can take a while after you go off the pill, but I know 2 girls who recently got pregnant within 2 weeks of going off bc so we will see!

I eat fairly healthy and not too worried about weight, although husband says I snack too much (haha). One thing I'm wondering about is cutting back on caffeine. I've heard mixed things. I don't drink a tonne of coffee, usually one cup every day, sometimes skip a day. But I do get headaches when I don't drink coffee for couple days, I think it's a family thing as my parents are addicted. Are you guys going to cut it our? Any advice on how to not get the headaches??


----------



## Ameli

When I was pregnant my dr told me that a cup of coffee a day is fine. Some people prefer to cut it out, but it's just a personal choice. I cut down on caffeine intake while pregnant but still normally drank about a cup of coffee a day and have a perfectly healthy 7 month old baby now. :thumbup:


----------



## MissN8

Hi crazycatlady
I'm taking folic acid and going to track cycles when I come off BC too. I only drink decaf tea or green tea. I reckon one cup a day is ok though especially if u get headaches. My doc just said to try straight after bc so that's what I am going to do.


----------



## jaspie

i only have 1 cup of coffee in the morning then drink green tea or herbal tea such as ginger or peppermint all day while at work, then sometimes a decaf tea in the evening. I haven't thought whether I'm going to cut out my morning coffee yet, I'm quite sensitive to caffeine so don't drink much and wouldn't miss it if I switched to decaf so maybe I will. If I really loved it though I would still drink the one cup.


----------



## spicyorange

Don't be fooled green tea had cane in it!!! The tolerance allowed is something like 2-3 cups of coffee, I only drink a cup of tea so don't plan on changing much although I have problem with decaf either do may switch.If you get cane withdraw headaches then start reducing slowly to wean of it rather than cold turkey.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks for the advice everyone ! Bought my folic acid today and told my mom and mother in law about plans to start trying. His mom is in health care so lots of good advice. 

What are all your plans for when/who to tell about trying/getting pregnant? Are you all thinking of sticking to the three month rule or going to tell close family?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm telling no one until after our scan, only exception will be my boss if I need to because of appointments or sickness.
Not telling anyone at all we are trying either


----------



## jaspie

We've already told our parents and my 3 best girl friends that we intend to try in December. Once we get pregnant we haven't discussed how soon we will tell them, at the moment I feel I'd be happy to tell this small group of people immediately, but it would depend on how OH felt too. He's a more private person so may want to keep it just between us for a bit. If I was to have a miscarriage I would tell them anyway as they would be my support network. Everyone else wouldn't know until after 12 week scan.

How about you?


----------



## MissN8

I think we will tell after the 12 week scan well might tell our parents first but no-one else. thinking about telling people makes me smile!!!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Jaspie I think I'm thinking along the same lines as you, we've told our parents and my best friend. My husband is typically more private than I am but he is beyond excited right now and was telling everyone he was excited to start trying soon, so when we actually decided when to start trying I had to reign him in a bit. I wouldn't mind if he chose one or two close friends to share with but he was getting a little carried away haha.

I decided that if I did miscarry I would want to have those few people I am really close to to talk to about it anyway so I was comfortable sharing with them that we'll be trying soon and I think when I do get pregnant I'll tell them right away and wait till the 12 week scan to tell others.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hi ladies. I was also wondering if any of you have thought about what you will do for a nursery once you are pregnant? Do you all have space where you are currently living?

We live in a 2 bedroom townhouse, so technically have space... But the second bedroom is being used as kind of an office, so no idea where all that stuff will go when the time comes!


----------



## jaspie

We have a spare room, but we rent at the moment so would not be able to decorate properly. However, I noticed that stick on borders and decorations are available so we would use these and put some cute curtains up and this would be great until we are able to buy in the next few years.


----------



## spicyorange

Exactly a year ago we bought a 4 bed so we have a small room next to our bedroom that will be the baby's room, can't wait to decorate it. Baby week be in our room for a little while but I'll use that room for changing etc before that. I'm thinking about a big mural like Noahs ark but I'm not that art so maybe something like Humphries corner wallpaper. We well be team yellow so needs to be unisex


----------



## crazycatlady5

It's so exciting to think of these things. Sounds like a great plan spiceyorange! So I guess you aren't going to find out if it's a boy or girl? I had always planned the same but husband wants to find out and seems more strong about it than I am so I said ok. What are the rest of you planning? Find out before or wait?

How long will you keep the baby in your room? I'm unsure what to do here, I hear mixed opinions on sharing a room with the baby. Haven't made up my mind yet. I know I'll want to be around the baby all the time.


----------



## spicyorange

You've probably seen the big debate on cosleeping in the other thread so I wont get into all that but I'm going to move baby into their own room when they have a asked routine and are only waking up one out reduce in the night, and/or when they grow out if the Moses basket and need the proper cot (guessing around 6 months) but we want to keep the sex a surprise.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm so bored of the wait now. I'm so impatient I just wish it would hurry up!


----------



## MissN8

I hear ya spicy its so annoying


----------



## Danielleflor

Hi! I'm new here, but I'm so glad I found this thread! My husband and I have not set a formal date to start trying, but we're aiming for the end of this year. I have had baby fever for months and it seems like the wait will never end! We have to wait for some career goals of his to work out and we're not sure how long everything will take to sort out. This has been a very sore point for me, because I'm the type of person who likes to plan ahead, and not knowing exactly when we can start TTC is killing me! I want to cry every month when I'm ovulating, because I feel like I'm wasting an egg! I secretly hope we accidently end up pregnant. Lol. But of course I would never puposely get "accidently" pregnant. I just wish my husband and I could be part of that small percentage that has their birth control fail;) I think hearing from other women who are also waiting for baby # 1 will make me feel better :)


----------



## spicyorange

Danielleflor said:


> I secretly hope we accidently end up pregnant. Lol. But of course I would never puposely get "accidently" pregnant. I just wish my husband and I could be part of that small percentage that has their birth control fail;)

I think we have all felt that way, I certainly have! Although now I'm close I think my planned time id's worth waiting for (although waiting is driving me insane)


----------



## spicyorange

How's everyone doing, nearly September now, anyone started folic acid yet? I'm starting mine after holiday mid Sept.


----------



## rabie

myself, am planning to be a solo mommy, for various reasons. Some of the main rreasons being my lack of desire to be in a relationship, my utter fear of intercourse (AI only for this girlee), and endometriosis causing me to feel as though times running out fast, despite only being slightly shy of 23.


----------



## Mrs.Gj

Hi ladies. Just an update for y'all. I haven't posted in quite some time as I don't know when we will be able to try. It's looking more like June next year due to finances but if things line up in time we will still TTC in January, it just isn't looking to hopeful for that. But we are only one month away from our move now so we will see how the pieces fall. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi!

I had 2 MC a few years ago, no children on earth so hopefully TTC #1 (feel awful saying #1...) 

TTC date has moved alot.. years of waiting! but our wedding is 28th December so that is officially the day we shall be starting TC! 

I hope we aren't in TTC for too long and straight into 1st tri!

So excited. Super broody!


----------



## Khadijah-x

spicyorange said:


> How's everyone doing, nearly September now, anyone started folic acid yet? I'm starting mine after holiday mid Sept.

I started mine a few months ago but have been on and off. I went to start taking them again but noticed a BBD of July 2013 :blush: that's how long I've been waiting to take these :dohh:

So I will be getting some tomorrow and starting them :kiss:


----------



## NZKiwi

WOW so many interesting conversations happening since I was last on!

I have been taking F/A - I also read that green tea can be really bad and since I had a slight green tea addiction I decided to cut that out, I have switched to Red Bush tea instead. I walk a quite a bit, I gym twice a week (HIIT and weights) and a yoga session once a week. I have already started thinking about what kind of exercise I could do while pregnant, obviously I can't really continue with my high intensity stuff. I have thought about seeing a personal trainer at the start of each trimester to get some guidance. The fitter you are, the easier the labor (apparently) and the quicker the recovery! I have also been thinking about what kind of exercise I could fit in post baby, and heard about these heavy duty off road type of buggies so you can jog and push the baby around at the same time! 

We currently live in a one bedroom townhouse so we will have to move. I have thought about decorating the room, and because I love Christmas, how exciting the first one will be!! I was thinking of copying some Arthur Rackham children's illustrations and putting them in cheap frames as a quick, easy, cheap, rental friendly decorating option.

We were going to be TTC in late Nov, but because we have had a stressful year we are now waiting until end of Dec. We are getting married in Nov and we were going to start trying just after that, but we decided we needed a holiday so we are going to Thailand for 9 days, I'm super excited and its only a month extra to wait. I have so much to do between now and then (Essay's final exams, wedding planning, wedding, holiday) that in someways it feels like its so close because I have so much to do and wonder how the heck I will get it all done, but then other times Dec feels so far away!!

Phew, that was a long post!


----------



## spicyorange

Khadijah-x said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing, nearly September now, anyone started folic acid yet? I'm starting mine after holiday mid Sept.
> 
> I started mine a few months ago but have been on and off. I went to start taking them again but noticed a BBD of July 2013 :blush: that's how long I've been waiting to take these :dohh:
> 
> So I will be getting some tomorrow and starting them :kiss:Click to expand...

Bought some today and am so excited. Bought seven seas one which come in a packet a bit like my contraceptive (same size and packet had week days on) so hopefully remember. I never forget my pill but iv struggled with vitamins, I think because I dont see them as that important, this time is different but i will have remember both for a while. Starting then after my 2 week holiday


----------



## Akirkland

Hello! I am new to these threads but I am WTT until November/December/January area. All really depends on how things are going. Is it alright if I join you ladies in the wait?


----------



## Sunshine Star

Hello ladies, I am also waiting until December! Just joined this forum and would really appreciate some buddies to get through these next few months as in already absolutely obsessed!! I never planned on that! Haha! Thanks for all the helpful tips and invaluable advice on this post-really enjoy reading everything and being in the same boat as some others! This will be #1 for us :)


----------



## Akirkland

Sunshine Star said:


> Hello ladies, I am also waiting until December! Just joined this forum and would really appreciate some buddies to get through these next few months as in already absolutely obsessed!! I never planned on that! Haha! Thanks for all the helpful tips and invaluable advice on this post-really enjoy reading everything and being in the same boat as some others! This will be #1 for us :)

Welcome! I'm looking for buddies too! :thumbup:


----------



## spicyorange

Hi both, good to have some new wtt-era :)


----------



## Sunshine Star

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies! I was on hiatus for awhile because not much was going on in the TTC department. I went off my BCP and we're now in this NTNP stage, although I am technically preventing with charting.


----------



## DannaD

Same boat! I'm already off the pill but not TTC yet, I want to get a couple normal cycles before pregancy.


----------



## mewolkens

Hello Everybody!

Like a few of the other ladies I feel a little weird being in the TTC #1 boat as this won't be my first pregnancy. I'm coming off of a miscarriage and the doctor said to wait 'til December to start trying again, so here I am! I charted before and it was really helpful so I'll start charting again once the bleeding stops.


----------



## MrsHudson

mewolkens said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Like a few of the other ladies I feel a little weird being in the TTC #1 boat as this won't be my first pregnancy. I'm coming off of a miscarriage and the doctor said to wait 'til December to start trying again, so here I am! I charted before and it was really helpful so I'll start charting again once the bleeding stops.

I'm sorry to hear that. I wish you good luck!


----------



## mowmow383

So sorry, hope it all goes well this time around.




mewolkens said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> Like a few of the other ladies I feel a little weird being in the TTC #1 boat as this won't be my first pregnancy. I'm coming off of a miscarriage and the doctor said to wait 'til December to start trying again, so here I am! I charted before and it was really helpful so I'll start charting again once the bleeding stops.


----------



## mowmow383

I think we'll start trying this december, or january, unless it turns out we have a welcome surprise this month. :) I have been off the pill since last year, but did not have regular periods until february and never really bd in fertile window except this month. I completely fortgot about my ovulation date, I guess. :)


----------



## mowmow383

If that is what you really want then I hope it works out for you. I am currently in a relationship, but if that should fail for some reason then I would go down the solo route too. I wouldn't want to miss out on being a mother just because I suck at relationships. :)



rabie said:


> myself, am planning to be a solo mommy, for various reasons. Some of the main rreasons being my lack of desire to be in a relationship, my utter fear of intercourse (AI only for this girlee), and endometriosis causing me to feel as though times running out fast, despite only being slightly shy of 23.


----------



## jaspie

Hi everyone! Haven't posted on this thread for a while but it seems like now September is here there are a lot more of us as December seems much closer now :D How are you all passing the time? I have 2 x 30th birthday parties to attend in Sept, another in October which is a weekend away in a farmhouse and then a marathon to run at the end of October! Then it's Nov! I'm on my period atm so only 2 more AFs to go before TTC, can't believe it! It really does seem just around the corner now.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hello Jaspie!

I'm trying to pass the time but it's not working very well. I'm anxious and excited and scared all at once. I'm trying to stay busy at work but I've noticed my mind wondering and it has been that great for productivity. 

We are in the process of looking for a house to buy and we at least found the right area. Somewhere new for DH and I so that'll be exciting.


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies, DH and I have decided to try properly from December, depends on what my body does as cycles range from 16-180 days ...yep I know! we are looking at buying a house , wondering wether to wait until we have moved and settled but then again I have 9 months if we fall pregnant straight away, especially due to my random cycles that may take a while


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you know I took my last bc pill yesterday and after next cycle will be moving over to ttc! This has been my favourite group on the wtt forums so I just wanted to let you know!


----------



## jaspie

Oh how exciting crazy cat lady! Good luck and hope you get your bfp soon! :D


----------



## Leggiero

Hi everyone! And congrats crazy cat lady...lots of baby dust your way. 

Nice to "see" you again, Jaspie - I also haven't posted in a while, I've had quite a bit going on in my personal life lately. It's good to be back here. Only three more AFs for me!!

Time has been flying by lately, and for the first time, I'm feeling pretty excited by the change in weather. I wore a sweater today, and all I could think was, "this means winter is coming, and that might mean baby is coming!!!" 

Welcome to all of the newer ladies. Hope everybody has a fabulous week. :)


----------



## jaspie

Yes Leggiero i am thinking the same thing. The leaves are turning and falling and the nights are drawing in and I'm loving it haha! Good to see you back too :)

I miscounted my AFs and actually still have 3 left aswell DOH!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hello everyone, I just joined this forum today as my DH finally agreed we can officially start TTC in January and I am so excited I need other people to talk to as I will drive DH crazy! it feels like ages away even though I know it's not!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

Hi mind if I join in? I'm WTT #2 in January :)


----------



## Akirkland

Welcome to all the new ladies! I cannot believe it's the middle of September already! I hope time is flying by quickly for all of you.


----------



## jaspie

Hi both! Eeek really is so exciting to think it's already the middle of September!


----------



## Leggiero

Welcome to the new girls! 

It occurred to me today that if I (miraculously) fell pregnant on our first try, we could be on our way home from the hospital with baby this time next year. I just can't believe the wait is almost over!


----------



## jaspie

Leggiero said:


> Welcome to the new girls!
> 
> It occurred to me today that if I (miraculously) fell pregnant on our first try, we could be on our way home from the hospital with baby this time next year. I just can't believe the wait is almost over!

I know, isn't it crazy! I was thinking the same only the other day! Or be heavily pregnant and about to go into labour! 

This time in 3 months I'll be coming to the end of my first tww and could be just about to get my bfp (fingers crossed!)


----------



## NZKiwi

yup, it's starting to feel super close, the closer it gets the more I freak out a little bit! 2 months until my wedding 3 months until I come off BC

I'm going off BC in Dec after my last break through bleed - I would like to go off at the end of Nov but as I will be on honeymoon and planning to drink I wouldn't want to risk getting pregnant by accident and then worry about any harm I may have done to the baby! Come Dec though (I'm not a big drinker anyway) I'm going to be completely dry, it will be interesting to try to make my excuses at various xmas functions though! (I might say I'm on a course of antibiotics or drink juice and lie and say I put some vodka in there! We don't want to announce to everyone we are ttc)

Are others going off BC in Nov or even earlier or are you waiting till Dec too?


----------



## spicyorange

It's so excitingly close, I come off end of November I'll have finished my bleed and be ready to ttc Dec 5th.


----------



## spicyorange

It's exciting to see so many new people joining us as our date gets closer, especially for those if us who have been here for years just waiting..


----------



## Sunshine Star

It's nice to read through these threads! December feels so close but yet so far! This year has flown by though!!! Will be coming off bc on the 7th December and after my breakthrough bleed seizing every opportunity to bd! It'll be a good season as DH and I will both be on holiday for a couple of weeks- so lots of BD is on the cards. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Leggiero

Same here, Sunshine Star, I should be ovulating just before Christmas and OH and I will be on holidays at that time! It'll be the perfect time for fun between the sheets.
:)


----------



## NZKiwi

I just found out today that the post grad study I wanted to do next year is all double semester papers. i had been hoping to complete half of my post grad dip while pregnant and then finish it the following year after baby was born and we were in a routine. (In NZ our academic year goes Feb-Nov) but now that I find all the papers are double semester I can't complete half the post grad dip, as even being a part-time student, the papers would have to be completed over the whole year, which if I start ttc in Dec, as I had planned, and I got pregnant straight away means I would have a baby right at the most crucial part of the academic year, rendering all the money, time and effort worthless as I would get a DNC on my academic transcript.

So here is my dilemma. I put off TTC until March - that way if got pregnant straight away I could complete my post grad dip while pregnant, or I keep to plan and see what happens, if I get pregnant before March I can pull out of the course without academic or financial penalty OR I can go get a full-time job, since I have exams in a few weeks, and put off my career change/post grad study until my kid is a toddler.

Best laid plans, aye. Feeling pretty down about all this tbh. My brain tells me waiting til March before TTC really is the smart thing to do, it's only and extra few months - heart says extra few months will feel like FOREVER! Especially when you have been looking forward to a date and then pushing it back makes it even harder to cope. Spiritual side of me says - let the universe decide, if you get pregnant straight away - then you have back up plan and if it happens after March -then all good!

I feel so conflicted.

What you ladies do?


----------



## jaspie

Hi again nzkiwi! 

How important to you is it that you complete your course immediately? Would you be happy putting it off until your baby is a bit older? 
That being said i don't think it's a good idea to put your whole life on hold while ttc. I'm sure it will happen quickly for you but if it took a little longer you would have nothing else to focus on and might regret not doing the course. 

Are you able to suspend your course partway through and then pickup where you left off, rather than dropping out all together if you get pregnant? 
I think i would leave it up to the universe to decide and continue with Dec as a ttc date and keep your course. Then deal with whatever came up. 

Otherwise once Dec is here 3 months to March isn't that long, but I know how you feel and personally I would not be putting it off anymore as we have come so far! Plus if it can take a healthy couple up to a year to conceive it could work out fine with the timings anyway.


----------



## NZKiwi

Thanks Jaspie

Unfortunately the way the papers are set up (double semester) I can't suspend my study. But yeah me and my partner have decided to let the universe decide and just go with the flow. If we get pregnant straight away than so be it, if not, then I get to do both, have baby and finish my study! 

I may be the only person on this whole forum who wants it to take longer to actually conceive!! As my cycles are at the moment we won't actually be starting until Jan (but going off BC in late Dec)


----------



## jaspie

Good for you for making a decision nzkiwi! 

How is everyone? We are away the next 2 weekends, then my mum is visiting 1st Nov then we have a 30th birthday the following week and then it is only 3weeks til December! The way my cycles fall atm means I'm not fertile until 12th December which is quite annoying but I am telling myself it is just a few extra days! I'm so impatient haha!


----------



## Leggiero

Kiwi - glad you decided to stick with us! I'm taking a similar approach as you...I just recently got a promotion at work and I momentarily considered putting off TTC as well, but I've also ultimately decided to go with "what will be will be". You're not the only one!

Jaspie, sounds like these next few weeks will fly by for you! Hope you enjoy your weekends away and your mum's visit. I also have a few things going on over the next month or two that will keep me distracted until December - birthday parties, Halloween fun, a weekend with my parents, etc. 

I've been doing quite well these days, happily daydreaming about babies and the future. It's all sort of been hampered by a 15 DAY period though! Ugh. I'm not sure what's causing it, but AF has been with me for two weeks. Tomorrow will be day 16. I'm hoping it's a one-off, otherwise I'll have to see my doctor about it. 

Hope all of you ladies have a nice day tomorrow, and remember, not too much longer before it's our turn!!!! :)


----------



## spicyorange

Christmas is 10 weeks today. There's a tiny chance that if I ovulate anything up to about cd14 then I'll be doing my first test at Christmas.unlikely but a bfp would be the best Xmas present ever!


----------



## jaspie

Great to see you have lots to keep you busy too Leggiero and congratulations on the promotion!! 
Oh spicy a Christmas bfp would be fab! If I got pregnant in December I'd get my bfp just before nye! We are making plans for nye now and i can't help but think what if!


----------



## Leggiero

Same here jaspie, we've booked our weekend away over Christmas and I'm acutely aware that I will either be ovulating or in my first TWW at that time!!

In other news, feeling quite jealous today since one of my girlfriends just had her third baby, a precious little girl. I also spent the day with my 7-month old God son. Im just feeling so ready to TTC today!! While seeing my friends have babies does make me envious, it also makes it all seem less scary. Hurry up, Christmas!!!!


----------



## spicyorange

Know how your feel my boss is due in April and watching her belly grow I'm trying not to have a serious case of green eyed monster especially as it's her #2 and she"doesn't enjoy being pregnant" -bring on the sickness I say, I can't wait even for the bad bits!((is that wierd??)


----------



## Leggiero

How is everybody doing these days? We've had a bout of horrible stormy weather and the only thing keeping me smiling is the thought that TTC is


----------



## Leggiero

...whoops...so excited I hit "reply" prematurely. ;)
I meant to say TTC is only just over a MONTH away. It's incredible.


----------



## jaspie

I know, i can't believe it's nearly here. In 2 days we'll be able to say we're ttc next month!!

Had a very busy October and can't believe how quickly it's gone. Had lots of holiday from work so for the next few weeks i am back to doing full weeks again boooo! Hope November passes as quickly!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm on my final break week before my last packet of pills, I have a headache, I always do, I do worry that it will be worse during a proper period but I'm hoping I don't get too many of them before my bfp


----------



## NZKiwi

Leggiero congrats on the promotion

And woohoo it's Nov!:happydance: Can't believe it. This next few months will pass fast with all the holiday events and prep (i'm starting ttc at end of Dec start if Jan)

I think this wait feels like it's been soooo long but then I think this is probably nothing on the waiting to take the pregnancy test, I reckon those few weeks waiting to see if AF arrives will be painstaking, those few weeks will feel like a lifetime, as will the actual waiting on the little lines to appear on the test itself!

I'm getting married in just over two weeks and then off on honeymoon - that's how my Nov is passing. I'm excited to see you all over on the TTC boards in Dec!!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to the ones trying next month or January. :flower:


----------



## Leggiero

Thanks so much tverb!!

And congrats yourself Kiwi - Im sure your November will be so lovely! Where are you spending your honeymoon? 

I have to swing by the pharmacy tomorrow to pick up some more vitamins and I'm fighting the urge to buy some HPTs while I'm at it. I just can't help it, I already feel like the count down is over!!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Tverb! I know Leggiero i am trying hard not to buy hpts off amazon this month!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm too scared in case it some how jinxes it like buying opks seems to have


----------



## NZKiwi

Thanks, I'm off to Thailand for 9 days :plane:

I have one HPT in the medicine cabinet from a scare a few months ago (is scare the right word? probably not - a scare was what I had in my early 20s when I wasn't ready for a baby!) every time I open the cabinet I see it and think how I can't wait to use it! But yes I'm a bit superstitious like you Spicy, so I wouldn't go and purchase one until I needed it otherwise.


----------



## Leggiero

Wow Thailand is a place I would so love to see! What an incredible way to spend your honeymoon. 

I managed to walk away from the HPTs at the pharmacy today - if I had bought one, I probably literally would have gone home and tried it today and then felt a completely nonsensical rush of disappointment when it was negative. Haha. You girls are right...best to wait until we're officially TTC.


----------



## jaspie

Enjoy Thailand! Very jealous, it's all windy and rainy here! By the time you come back it'll be halfway through November :happydance:

Also not buying tests til next month! Will be a nice thing to do at the start of Dec while I'm waiting to ovulate anyway. 

OH bought some Wellman Conception vitamins last night!


----------



## NZKiwi

Thanks, it will actually be Dec when I get back! and then we will all be in the TTC forums:thumbup: I had a look in some of them the other day and then freaked myself out a bit haha 
I'm scared, nervous and excited for all of us on this journey!


----------



## NZKiwi

Oh also - are any of you going to tell people you are TTC or just keep it on the down low?


----------



## jaspie

We have told our parents and my 2 best friends. Nobody else knows, however we've pushed it up a month so starting this month and haven't told anyone so would be amazing to get a bfp on the first try as everyone would be surprised because they don't know we've started! The ttc boards are pretty scary haha there's lots going on there and threads move so quickly! See you over there very soon guys!


----------



## spicyorange

NZKiwi said:


> Oh also - are any of you going to tell people you are TTC or just keep it on the down low?

One or two people know we are "thinking about it in the New year" but not telling family anything and won't be telling anyone that we are actually ttc.


----------



## NZKiwi

I hope it does happen first try for everyone! I'm about to head off for my last ever exam (can't wait for it to be over!)

I have only told my best friend and a few work mates who aren't in my social circle but who I am close too. 

I used to be very anti child, convinced I never wanted any, so my change of heart will probably get a bit of backlash (worst case) or will just really surprise people. I just hope no one expects me to explain myself or does the whole "told you so" routine. It's my life and I'm entitled to change my mind, in saying that I think I'm just gonna imply it's a (happy) accident just so I don't have to justify it to people, really I shouldn't have to but it's not how people work is it? I struggled with this decision for the last year, given how I used to feel about children, I felt like my body was betraying me but then I just thought, you know, the heart wants what it wants, why deny yourself something just to save face or prove a point. I haven't vocalised my internal struggle, except with my fiance and best friend, and tbh it really got me down even having that struggle, I don't want to relive it to 'friends' on FB etc who might feel the need to say "Oh I thought you didn't want kids" and then bring down my happy news, but then again maybe I'm being pessimistic I'm sure most people will have to much grace to say that (at least to my face - I don't mind if they think it!) Regretting ever thinking I didn't want children! I also think it was a knee jerk reaction to people who expected/asked when me and fiance were having them - I mean, why assume and how is it your business? It's more complicated that people would guess so I am nervous about it, I do tend to be a worrier though!


----------



## NZKiwi

jaspie said:


> We have told our parents and my 2 best friends. Nobody else knows, however we've pushed it up a month so starting this month and haven't told anyone so would be amazing to get a bfp on the first try as everyone would be surprised because they don't know we've started! The ttc boards are pretty scary haha there's lots going on there and threads move so quickly! See you over there very soon guys!

Happy to hear you are starting this month!!!!!!!!!!! good luck :dust:


----------



## spicyorange

NZKiwi everyone will probably assume it was an accident even if you don't tell them it was but unless you have harsh friends I would imagine everyone would be delighted when you announce.... If a little surprised


----------



## NZKiwi

You are probably right Spicy. I have a tendency to over think things!


----------



## Leggiero

On the topic of telling others we're TTC, now that December is just around the corner, I find myself wanting so badly to tell everyone we'll be trying. I can't help it. Im more and more excited by the day! I just want to be able to chat freely about TTC, but so far I've managed to restrain myself and only tell my best friend.


----------



## jaspie

I know what you mean Leggiero i am having a tough time not shouting it from the rooftops too! However now that we are ttc I'm glad we only told the people we have ie our parents and our best friends.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm the same, Iv told no one but I'm nut his with my secrets, guess this will be training for the big secret we hopefully we'll all have soon!!


----------



## Leggiero

That occurred to me too, spicy - if I'm already squirming with the effort of not blurting out that we're TTC, how will I ever hide a pregnancy for the first little while!? I also had these lofty visions of a creative reveal to tell my OH I'm pregnant when the time comes...but now I've realized I more than likely wont have the will power for something like that. I'll probably come bouncing out of the bathroom and jump all over him waving the HPT around like a psycho instead. :)


----------



## Alidravana

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking on this site for a bit and now that I've finally read all the posts in this thread, I figured that I would introduce myself. My name is Jenny, I've just recently turned 27, and my DH and I are planning on starting to try for our first in January. My husband is 6 years older than I am, so we are ready to get a move on :happydance:.

I started taking prenatal vitamins at the start of November at the advice of my physician and I plan on going off the pill December 27th. 

In regards to the are you telling anyone that you are TTC, I've told my mom and that's it. We're very close, so there's no way that I couldn't have told her and she's also very perceptive, so as soon as I started not having wine at family dinners and taking vitamins all of a sudden, she would know anyways lol. But it is so tempting to tell everyone! My DH wants to keep it private, so I doubt that we will tell anyone else.

So glad to join this group of ladies!

Jenny


----------



## NZKiwi

Hi Alidravana

Welcome! I will be coming off the pill around the same time as you. So excited!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi ladies! After lurking the thread I would like to also introduce myself :)

I am Khadijah, 25, hubby is 30. We are TTC in 2 weeks and 6 days and we are super excited!!!! I would like to buddy up with those trying around the same time. 

See you all in TTC soon :D xxxx


----------

